# [Slovakia] Prehistory, Protohistory, Middle Ages (Archaeology, Architecture, History)



## Aurelius

Takže tento thread sa bude venovať architektúre, archeológii a histórii od praveku po neskorý stredovek na území Slovenska , teda ak bude oň záujem. Avšak sem tam aj susedným krajinám, keďže máme veľa spoločného. V archeológii je trochu iné delenie dejín ako v histórii, tak sem najprv hodím jednoduchú chronológiu a potom sem začnem nahadzovať aj rekonšturkcie, ktoré mám práve k dispozícii, neskôr ich budem dopĺňať . Hmmm snáď to nejak nepokašlem, thread robím prvý krát... :nuts:

*Starší pravek*
Paleolit (600000-8500/8300 pred Kr.)
Mezolit (8500/8300-5700/5600 pred Kr.)
Neolit (5700/5600-4400/4300 pred Kr.)
Eneolit (4400/4300-2300 pred Kr.) – doba medená

*Mladší pravek*
Doba bronzová (2300-750 pred Kr.)
-staršia (2300-1700/1600 pred Kr.)
-stredná (1700/1600-1350/1250 pred Kr.)
-mladšia (1350/1250-1000 pred Kr.)
-neskorá (1000-750 pred Kr.)
Doba železná (750 pred Kr.- prelom letopočtov/10 po Kr.)
-staršia (doba halštatská) – (750-450 pred Kr.)

*Protohistorické obdobie*
-mladšia (doba laténska) – (450 pred Kr.- prelom letopočtov/10 po Kr.)
Doba rímska (prelom letopočtov/10-375)
-staršia (prelom letopočtov/10-166)
-prechodné obdobie markomanských vojen (166-180)
-mladšia (180-375)
Doba sťahovania národov (375-568)

*Stredoveké obdobie*
Včasný stredovek (prelom 5./6.- prelom 12./13. storočia)
-Včasnoslovanské obdobie (5./6.-1. polovica 7. storočia)
-Obdobie vyznievania včasnoslovanskej kultúry (2. polovica 7. storočia)
-Slovansko-Avarské obdobie (8. storočie)
-Obdobie blatnicko-mikulčického horizontu (1. tretina 9. storočia)
-Veľkomoravské obdobie (2.-3. tretina 9. storočia)
-Poveľkomoravské obdobie (10. storočie)
-Súčasť Uhorského štátu (11.-12./13. storočie)
Neskorý stredovek (prelom 12./13.- začiatok 16. storočia)

*Paleolit*









Moravany-Žakovská, ľahké obydlie stanového typu









Košice-Barca, rekonštrukcia mladopaleolitického táboriska, kultúra aurignacien









Bečov I v Čechách, rekonštrukcia objektu zo stredného paleolitu

*Neolit*








Dlhé domy stavané neolitickými kultúrami









Porastové príznaky, rondel v Kľačanoch









Rondel v Kľačanoch, počítačová rekonštrukcia









Rondel v Horných Otrokovciach, počítačová rekonštrukcia









Rondel vo Svodíne

Rondely boli neolitické "svätyne". Budovala ich lengyelska kultúra a vyskytujú sa napríklad aj v Čechách, Maďarsku, Rakúsku, kde sa tiež vyskytovala (ale budovali ich aj iné kultúry, poznáme ich aj z Nemecka). Je to vlastne taký drevený stonehenge. Niektoré sú orientované na vysoký a nízky mesiac, viď. následujúci obrázok. Využívali sa ako astronomický "kalendár".









Vysoký mesiac v splne pozorovaný cez priechod vo vale rondelu vo Svodíne









Čičarovce, rekonštrukcia otvoreného hrobu "šamana" skupina Csoszhalom


----------



## Aurelius

*Doba bronzová*









Ludanice, časť Mýtna Nová Ves, rekonštrukcia tzv. domu mŕtveho z pohrebiska Maďarovskej kultúry









Nitriansky hrádok, rekonštrukcia valu a priekopy









Nitriansky hrádok, opevnená osada maďarovskej kultúry









Nitriansky hrádok, rekonštrukcia domu









Nitriansky hrádok, rekonštrukcia interiéru obydlia









Model osady otomanskej kultúry zo Spišského Štvrtka, Myšej Hôrky









Rekonštrukcia domov na hradisku otomanskej kultúry v Nižnej Myšli









Rekonštrukcia domu z doby bronzovej









Opevnené osady zo staršej doby bronzovej (názvy súhlasia s číslami)
1. Boleráz
2. Devín
3. Budmerice
4. Hoste
5. Chľaba
6. Ipeľský Sokolec
7. Ivanovce
8. Jelšovce
9. Kamenica nad Hronom
10. Kamenín
11. Košice-Barca
12. Križovany nad Dudváhom
13. Leľa
14. Malá nad Hronom
15. Malé Kosihy
16. Maňa
17. Nitra
18. Nitra-Veľké Jankovce
19. Nitriansky Hrádok
20. Nižná Myšľa
21. Posádka
22. Prašník
23. Rozhanovce
24. Rybník
25. Santovka-Malinovec (predtým Maďarovce)
26. Spišský Štvrtok
27. Starý Tekov
28. Streda nad Bodrogom
29. Trenčín
30. Unín
31. Včelince
32. Veľké Turovce
33. Veľké Zálužie
34. Veselé
35. Vráble
36. Výškovce nad Ipľom
37. Vyšné Valice
V strednej dobe bronzovej sa opevnené osady nebudujú, v mladšej a neskorej sa začínajú stavať hradiská.









Hradiská z mladšej a neskorej doby bronzovej (názvy súhlasia s číslami)
1. Banská Bystrica
2. Bešeňov
3. Bodice
4. Bojnice
5. Bratislava-Devín
6. Bratislava-Devínska Nová Ves
7. Brehov
8. Breznička
9. Bôrka
10. Cinobaňa
11. Čachtice
12. Detva
13. Dobročská Lehota
14. Dolná Súča
15. Dolné Orešany
16. Dolné Sŕnie
17. Drnava
18. Ducové
19. Dvory nad Žitavou
20. Horné Plachtice
21. Horné Sŕnie
22. Hradište, okr. Lučenec
23. Hradište, okr. Topoľčany
24. Hrochoť
25. Ilija-Sitno
26. Iľanovo
27. Ipeľský Sokolec
28. Jasenovo
29. Klátová Nová Ves
30. Kolačno
31. Koňuš
32. Kostolná-Zárečie
33. Kostoľany pod Tribečom
34. Kovarce
35. Krnča
36. Kvašov
37. Lazisko
38. Lentvora
39. Letanovce
40. Lieskovec
41. Likavka
42. Liptovský Hrádok
43. Liptovský Ján
44. Ludrová
45. Ľuboreč
46. Malé Kršteňany
47. Maňa
48. Mariánka
49. Mikušovce
50. Močidľany
51. Moštenica
52. Murán
53. Nemecká
54. Nemšová-Ľuborča
55. Nitra-Dražovce
56. Nitra-Zobor
57. Nitra-Žibrica
58. Nižný Tvarožec
59. Obyšovce
60. Obyce
61. Ondrochov
62. Ozdín
63. Partizánske-Malé Uherce
64. Plavecké Podhradie
65. Podbranč
66. Podhradie
67. Prašník
68. Prašník-Pustá Ves
69. Rimavská Baňa
70. Rybník-Krivín
71. Rybník-Kusá Hora
72. Selec
73. Skalka nad Váhom
74. Šarišské Sokolovce
75. Širkovce
76. Šípkov
77. Šivetice
78. Terňa
79. Tisovec
80. Točnica-Uderiná
81. Turík
82. Turnianske Podhradie
83. Veľké Teriakovce
84. Veľký Šariš
85. Vítkovice
86. Vyšný Kubín
87. Zamarovce
88. Zástranie
89. Zemianske Podhradie
90. Zlatno
91. Zvolen









Hradisko na Tupej skale nad Vyšným Kubínom









Schématická rekonštrukcia opevnenia v Plaveckom Podhradí









Zemianske Podhradie. Model objektov z hradiska









Skrinkový hrob kyjatickej kultúry z Radzoviec









Brno-Obřany, hradisko Podolskej kultúry z neskorej doby bronzovej


----------



## Aurelius

*Doba halštatská*









Smolenice-Molpír, hradisko kalenderberskej kultúry









Dunajská Lužná-Nové Košariská, rekonštrukcia tkáčskej dielne









Dunajská Lužná-Nové Košariská, tkáčska dielňa









Dunajská Lužná-Nové Košariská, rekonštrukcia obydlí
1: prútené steny s mazanicou
2: zrubová konštrukcia


----------



## Aurelius

*Doba laténska*









Liptovská Mara, sídlisková aglomerácia









Liptovská Mara, rekonštruovaná brána hradiska









Liptovská Mara II, archeologický výskum









Liptovská Mara, rekonštruované obydlie









Rekonštrukcia obydlia z Liptovskej Mary









Typy ohrád doložených výskumom v Liptovskej Mare


----------



## futuros

:applause:


----------



## Aurelius

*tak pokračujem v laténe*









Liptovská Mara I: rekonštrukcia brány a obetiska









Liptovská Mara I: obetné miesto pri hradbe









Digitálna rekonštrukcia opevnenia hradiska v Kvačanoch









Typy a varianty konštrukcií opevnení
1: roštová konštrukcia, 2: komorová konštrukcia, 3: tzp Ehrang (variant murus gallicus bez spojovacích klincov), 4: typ Avaricum-murus gallicus, 5: dva rady stĺpov, spájaných kazetami, 6: typ Altkonig/Preist, dva rady stĺpov s kamennou plentou a zosilnenými priečnymi spojmi, 7: typ Hod Hill (variant k typu 5), 8: typ Kehlheim, 9: zmiešaný variant zvislého a vodorovného stavebného riešenia, 10: dvojitá palisáda, 11: kamenný plášťový val









Trenčianske Teplice, hradisko Čertova skala









Rekonštrukcia keltského bojovníckeho hrobu z Malých Kosích









Prosné, rekonštrukcia keltského obetiska









Rekonštrukcia keltskej chaty


----------



## Aurelius

*Doba rímska a sťahovanie národov*









Rímske osídlenie v Gerulate (pod dnešnými Rusovcami v Bratislave)
1: drevozemný tábor
2: kamenný tábor
3: neskororímska pevnôstka (obdobie Valentiniana I)
žltá a červená farba: táborové osady, mestečko (vicus)
5) pohrebiská
-v tábore sídlila Ala Cannanefatov (jazda) pochádzajúcich z dnešného Holandska
-vďaka náhrobným kameňom poznáme aj obyvateľov mestečka
(napr. Aelius Tutor: stator prvej aly Cannanefatov, Albiana: matla Decima Albiana, Avitus: dožil sa 32 rokov, bojoval 16 rokov v II. pomocnej légii-tá bojovala pri Trenčíne, Maronius Agathangelus: kňaz Jupitera Dolichénskeho v Gerulate, Titus Mangis: stator prefekta prvej severovskej Aly Cannanefatov, Marius Firmus: prefekt Aly, atď......)









Rímsky tábor Kelemantia (Iža pri Komárne), drevozemná fáza z obdobia markomanských vojen, zničený útokom Kvádov
-v blízkosti sa nachádzajú ďalšie drevozemné tábory z veľkej vyloďovacej akcie Rimanov (pre cca. 10 000 až 20 000 mužov), po vylodení následovala invázia na Kvádske územie









Rímsky tábor Kelemantia, kamenná fáza z obdobia po markomanských vojnách


----------



## wuane

Pekny thread,a vela prace istotne,ale nebolo lepsie pockat kym sa spravi ta restrukturalizacia?


----------



## Aurelius

Rímsky tábor v Gerulate (model)









Čunovo, model rímskej vily









Bratislava-Dúbravka, rímska stavba ("kúpele", no nikdy ako kúpele neslúžili, pravdepodobne stavba pre germánske knieža)









Rímsky poľný tábor viditeľný v poli, Cífer-Pác









Rímsky poľný tábor, Hviezdoslavov









Cífer-Pác: rímske stavby pre germánske kvádske knieža postavené Rimanmi, obdobie Valentiniana I (364-375), "tesne" pred pádom Panonskeho limesu a začiatkom sťahovania národov









Stupava: rímska obchodná stanica dozerajúca na jantárovú cestu, 2.-3. storočie









Germánsky kniežací dvorec z Nemecka









Germánska kniežacia hrobka z Popradu-Matejovciec, konštrukcia, datovaná do roku 380, na začiatok doby sťahovania národov (pravdepodobne Vandali)









Poprad-Matejovce, nálezy z kniežacieho hrobu (bohužial vykradnutý ešte v tom období, takže sa tu nenašlo veľa artefaktov)









Pôdorys germánskej chaty, Bratislava-Dúbravka









Rekonštrukcia germánskej chaty so šesťkolovou konštrukciou









Germánska halová stavba zo Slatinic (Česko)









Rekonštrukcia germánskej chaty z Nižnej Myšle, 3. storočie

Inak germáni tak ako prvý slovania nebudovali hradiská, mali len otvorené osady bez akéhokoľvek opevnenia, nepotrebovali to, boli barbari a oni útočili :bash: :bleep:


----------



## Aurelius

wuane said:


> Pekny thread,a vela prace istotne,ale nebolo lepsie pockat kym sa spravi ta restrukturalizacia?


Uch, no ja som tu nový, tak som o tom nevedel, ach jaj, ak sa to pri tom zmaže, tak to spravím znova, čo už, jajaj :dunno:


----------



## wuane

Aurelius said:


> Uch, no ja som tu nový, tak som o tom nevedel, ach jaj, ak sa to pri tom zmaže, tak to spravím znova, čo už, jajaj :dunno:


Nie nie,to sa nebude musiet zmazat,neboj sa.Qwert to bude vediet presunut.Ja som skor narazal na to,ze by to cele mohlo byt sucastou nejakeho pripadneho vlakna ktore sa zrejme pre historicke zalezitosti vytvori.


----------



## Aurelius

*Včasný stredovek*









Mikulčice, hradisko z konca 8.- začiatku 10. storočia









Slovanské osídlenie západného Slovenska v 6.-8. storočí
Na juhu boli Avari, ale tých sem dám nabudúce









Slovanské osídlenie západného Slovenska v 9.-10. storočí









Tzv. výklenkový hrob z pohrebiska v Borovciach, koniec 8., začiatok 9. storočia









Včasnostredoveké slovanské domy
1: Staré město-Na Valách
2: Horodok
3: Raškiv
4: Zalavár
5: Mužla-Čenkov









Slovanské domy
1: Staraja Ladoga
2: Břeclav-Pohansko-Veľmožský dvorec
3, 4: Staré Město-Na Valách
5, 6: Gross Raden









Slovanské domy
1: Dunajújváros
2: Čataj
3: Nitra-Zobor-Martinský vrch
4: Březno
5: Semenky
6: Dniepergebiet
7: Hansca
8: Schonfeld


----------



## fresco

:eek2: :applause: :applause:
no tak poriadny kus prace si odviedol je to velmi zaujimave


----------



## Aurelius

Slovanská chata z hradiska u Líšně









Čataj: Interiér slovanskej chaty (polozemnice)









Model slovanskej osady v Nitrianskom Hrádku









Interiér slovanského domu z Března (CZE)









Hradisko Bojná I (celkom dobre ho je vidieť aj dnes)









Bojná I v 3D (terén, vidieť valy-opevnenie)









Slovensko, aj s hradiskami, od konca 8. do 10./11. storočia, dnes už je známich viac hradísk ako je vyznačených, mapka je z roku 2004

Včasnostredoveké hradiská (súpis lokalít na území západného a stredného Slovenska z konca 8. až 10. storočia)
(Nejednoznačne datované a tzv. potenciálne hradiská sú označené otáznikom)
(Lokality, ktoré sú isté, som zvýraznil)

*1. Beckov – Hrad*
*2. Bíňa – intravilán*
*3. Bojná – Valisko (Bojná I)*
*4. Bojná – Hradisko (Bojná II)*
*5. Bojná – Nad údolím Bojnianky (Bojná III)*
*6. Bojnice – Zámok*
*7. Bošáca – Srňanský háj*
*8. Bratislava – Hrad*
*9. Bratislava – Devín – Hrad*
*10. Bratislava – Devínska Nová Ves – Nad lomom*
*11. Bratislava – Devínska Nová Ves – Na pieskach*
*12. Brodské – Veleš*
*13. Detva – Kalamárka*
*14. Divinka – Veľký Vrch*
15. Dolný Kubín – Veľký Bysterec – Trniny (?)
16. Dolná Maríková (?)
*17. Ducové - Kostelec*
18. Hatné – Hrádky (?)
19. Hlohovec – kaštieľ (?)
*20. Hrádok – intravilán*
21. Hričovské podhradie – Mikov kopec (?)
*22. Hronský Beňadik – Beňadická skala*
*23. Istebné – Hrádok*
*24. Jasenovo – Vyšehrad*
*25. Kamenec pod Vtáčnikom – Hrádok*
26. Klátová Nová Ves – Šance (?)
*27. Ladce – Tunežice – Hradište*
28. Lednica – Hrad (?)
29. Lopušné Pažite – Lopušná – Hrádok (?)
*30. Majcichov – Valy*
31. Malá Čierna – Dubica (?)
*32. Malé Kozmálovce – Grác*
*33. Modra – Harmónia – Zámčisko*
*34. Mužla – Čenkov*
35. Nemečky – Štolny (?)
36. Nevidzany – ľavý breh potoka Širočina (?)
*37. Nitra – Hrad*
*38. Nitra – Lupka*
*39. Nitra – Martinský vrch*
*40. Nitra – Na vŕšku*
41. Nitra – Šibeničný vrch (?)
42. Nitra – Zobor (?)
*43. Nitra – Dražovce*
44. Nitra – Hrnčiarovce – Žibrica (?)
*45. Nitrianska Blatnica – ostroh s kostolom a poloha Púsť*
*46. Nová Baňa – Zámčisko*
47. Oravský Podzámok – Hrad (?)
48. Piešťany – Kocurice – Dlhé pole (?)
*49. Pobedim – Hradištia a Podhradištia*
*50. Podbranč – Podzámok – Majeričky – Starý hrad*
51. Podhradie – Erdegovo (?)
*52. Považská Bystrica – Dedovec*
*53. Prašník/osada u Fajnorov – Hrádok*
*54. Prievidza-Štvrte/Hradec – Hradisko*
55. Prosiek – Hrádok (?)
56. Pružinná – Mesciská (?)
57. Rybník – Krivín (?)
*58. Skalka nad Váhom – Skala- Chochel*
59. Slovenské Pravno – Šiance (?)
*60. Smolenice – Molpír*
*61. Starý Tekov*
62. Sučany (?)
63. Sudince (?)
64. Súdovce (?)
*65. Svätý Jur – Neštich*
*66. Tlmače – Hrádze*
67. Tekovský Hrádok (?)
68. Teplý Vrch – Hradište (?)
*69. Trenčianske Teplice – Čertova skala*
*70. Trenčín – Hrad*
71. Trnova Hora – Kľačany – Záhumnie (?)
72. Turčianske Jaseno – Horné Jaseno – Hradište (?)
73. Turčianske Kľačany – Hrádok (?)
74. Turie – Hrádek (?)
*75. Vyšný Kubín – Ostrá Skala*
76. Zemianske Kostoľany – Hradištia (?)
77. Zemianske Podhradie – Bašta (?)
78. Zemianske Podhradie/Bošáca – Hradiská (?)
*79. Zemianske Podhradie - Martákova skala*
80. Zvolen – Lieskovec – Hrádok (?)
*81. Zvolen – Môťová – Priekopa*
82. Žilina – Zástranie – Straník (?)

Prevzaté z článku: _Hulínek/Čajka 2004 _– D. Hulínek/M. Čajka: Včasnostredoveké hradiská na Orave v kontexte hradísk na strednom a západnom Slovensku. Slov. Arch. 52, 2004, 77-120.
Doplnené o Bojnú II a Bojnú III z publikácie: _Pieta/Ruttkay/Ruttkay 2007 _– K. Pieta/A. Ruttkay/M. Ruttkay: Bojná. Hospodárske a politické centrum nitrianskeho kniežatstva. Nitra 2007.
Trochu by som napísal niečo k Bojnej. Hospodárske a politické centrum nitrianskeho kniežatstva je prehnaný. Bohaté nálezy tam sú, avšak tie pochádzajú z depotov, čiže zo skrýš kam ich zakopali ludia na hradisku keď bolo dobyté a vypálené niekedy v prvej tretine 9. storočia (dalo by sa povedať, že ano, Mojmír ho dobyl keď útočil na Nitru, bohužial presne sa to datovať nedá, čiže to je otázne, keďže v tom období sa bojovalo dosť často, nie len Morava – Nitra). Inak to ani bohvieako významné hradisko nebolo. Geofyzikálny prieskum potvrdil kopu anomálii, ale chát tam je veľmi málo na stále osídlenie. Skôr to možno (možno lebo nikdy nič nie je isté  ) to vychádza na refúgium, ale je to nafuknutá bublina, lebo štát dáva na výskum peniaze a keby to nenafúkli tak by nedostali ani prd . Každopádne to neznižuje jeho cenu, ešte sa tam môžu nájsť ďalšie krásne veci, bodaj by. Po druhé k nitrianskemu kniežatstvu. Tam je veľa otáznikov a dnes sa prehodnocujú mnohé názory. Vôbec nie je isté, že na celom západnom Slovensku bolo nitrianske kniežatstvo. Je možné, že Považie s Pobedimom bolo úplne samostatné územie, taktiež oblasť Bratislavskej (starej Uhorskej) brány a podobne. Nitra a Pribina je známy len preto, lebo postavil prvý kostol, ale kto vie kedy, keďže ten rok je len konštrukt. Samozrejme tým určite neznižujem váhu Nitry, tá bola najvýznamnejšou sústavou hradísk vo veľkom okolí. Momentálne je doba prehodnocovania a mnohé čo platilo, už nie je také jednoznačné a veľa vecí sa zmenilo. Ako napríklad hradiská, ktorých vznik u našich Slovanov sa posunul až ku koncu 8. či na prelom 8./9. storočia. Atď. ale to sú vlastne veci známe tak neviem načo to tu píšem . Sory 









Hradisko v Majcichove, porastové príznaky, vidieť opevnenie









Rekonštrukcia opevnenia hradiska v Majcichove (dve možnosti vzhľadu), podľa archeologických poznatkov









Veľmožský dvorec v Ducovom









Ducové









Interiér veľmožského domu z Ducového









Pôdorys hradiska v Sv. Jure (pri Bratislave)









Sv. Jur, geodetické zameranie hradiska









Spišské Tomášovce, rekonštrukcia hradieb včasnostredovekého hradiska









Pobedim, porastové príznaky
1: Hradištia
2: Podhradištia









Pobedim, rekonštrukcia opevnenia









Bratislava-Hrad, rekonštrukcia opevnenia hradiska









Leczyca, rekonštrukcia opevnenia, staršia (palisádové) a mladšia fáza (roštová konštrukcia)









Behren-Lubchin (Nemecko), slovanské hradisko na jazere









Rez hradbou na hradisku Klučov









Stará Kouřim, staršia stredná brána na hradisku









Tunelovitá brána na hradisku vo Vlastislavi









Drevo-zemné fortifikácie
1: škrupinová konštrukcia drevo-hlinitého charakteru s klieštinovou alebo roštovou výstužou a rampovitým tylom, 2: škrupinová konštrukcia s dvojicou drevených stien s komorovou výstužou, 3: škrupinová konštrukcia s tromi stenami a stupňovitou ochodzou, 4: škrupinová konštrukcia s kombinovanou drevo-kamennou čelnou stenou a ďalšími drevenými stenami v telese hradby, 5: škrupinová konštrukcia s kamennou plentou a vysvahovaným tylom, s roštovou alebo klieštinovou výstužov, 6: (a- škruponová konštrukcia s čelnou stenou, vnútorným dreveným debnením roštmi či klieštinami, b- podkladaný rošt, c- komorovito usporiadané klieštiny, d, e- zrubové komory), 7: škrupinová konštrukcia s dvoma kamennými stenami, 8: škrupinová konštrukcia s vertikálne kombinovanou roštovou/komorovou výstužou









Drevo-zemné fortifikácie (včasnostredoveké, aj tie predtým)
1: palisáda (a- husto radené koly, b- košatina, c- vodorovná guľatinavzopretá kolmi, d- drážková technika), 2: priekopy (a- hrotitá, b- žľabová), 3: val s palisádou, 4: násyp s kamenným plášťom, 5: komorová konštrukcia, 6: komorová konštrukcia v zemnom násype, 7: val s plášťovým podkladaným roštom, 8: (a- roštová konštrukcia prekladaného rázu, b- pôdorys v komorovom, rámovom skelete, c- obojsmerný prekladaný rošt)









Pôdorys trojloďovej baziliky na Bratislavskom hrade, 9. storočie, nepravideľný pôdorys (bodkovane: pôdorys baziliky zakreslený Štefanovičovou, murivá a čiarkovane: reálny pôdorys baziliky)









Rekonštrukcia baziliky z BA-Hradu, Štefanovičovej rekonštrukcia sa už nepoužíva, lebo sa mýlila, aj pôdorys zle zakreslila, atď. (ale hlava to je, bohužial vtedy sa kopalo ako krumple, čiže tak)









Rekonštrukcia interéru baziliky z BA-Hradu, vnútorná výzdoba rekonštruovaná podľa zachovaných kúskov omietok, nájdených počas výskumu


----------



## Aurelius

*Neskorý stredovek*









Mštěnice (CZE), zaniknutá stredoveká dedina (rekonštrukcia domu)









Mštěnice (CZE), zaniknutá stredoveká dedina (rekonštrukcia domov)









Mštěnice (CZE), rekonštrukcia dediny + zemianske sídlo (hrádok)









Wustung Szentkirály (HUN), stredoveká dedina









Pfaffenschlag (CZE), stredoveký dedinský dom (15. stor.)









Štrba-Hrachovisko, stredoveký dedinský dom (15. stor.)









Štrba-Hrachovisko, stredoveký dedinský dom (15. stor.)









Hrádok typu motte, poznáme ich aj z územia Slovenska (budované na nížinách)


----------



## Aurelius

*Použitá literatúra na obrázky*

Pamiatky a múzeá 3/2000
Pamiatky a múzeá 1/2008
Ľudová architektúra a urbanizmus vidieckych sídel na Slovensku z pohľadu najnovších poznatkov archeológie a etnografie. Bratislava 1998.

Bátora, J.: Štúdie ku komunikácii medzi strednou a východnou Európou v dobe bronzovej. Bratislava 2006.
Blažová, E./Bartík, M.: Príklady počítačového modelovania rondelov. In: Cheben, I./Kuzma, I.: Otázky neolitu a eneolitu našich krajín 2001, Nitra 2002, 47-56.
Droberjar, E.: Encyklopedie římské a germánské archeologie v Čechách a na Moravě. Praha 2002.
Fiala, A.: Výtvarný prejav staroslovanskej baziliky na Bratislavskom hrade. In: Byzantská kultúra a Slovensko. Bratislava 2007, 103-114.
Furmánek, V./Ruttkay, A./Šiška, S.: Dejiny dávnovekého Slovenska. Bratislava 1991.
Furmánek, V./Veliačik, L./Vladár, J.: Slovensko v dobe bronzovej. Bratislava 1991.
Furmánek, V.: Zlatý vek v Karpatoch. Nitra 2004.
Fusek, G.: Slovensko vo včasnoslovanskom období. Nitra 1994.
Hromada, J.: Moravany nad Váhom. Táboriská lovcov mamutov na Považí. Bratislava 2000.
Hulínek, D./Čajka, M.: Včasnostredoveké hradiská na Orave v kontexte hradísk na strednom a západnom Slovensku. Slovenská archeológia 52, 2004, 77-120.
Jezná, J./Kozubová, A./Schmidtová, J.: Rímske kamenné pamiatky Gerulata. Bratislava 2005.
Kaminská, Ľ.: Hôrka-Ondrej. Osídlenie spišských travertínov v staršej dobe kamennej. Košice 2005.
Kašpárek, F.: Germánské sídliště z doby rímské ve Slatinicích na Olomoucku. In: Droberjar, E./Komoróczy, B./Vachůtová, D. (Ed.): Barbarská sídliště. Brno 2008, 177-200.
Nekuda, V.: Das hoch- und spätmittelalterliche Dorf im Ostmitteleuropa im Licht der archäologischen Forschung. Archaeologia Historica 30, 2005, 263-328.
Novotná, M.: Svedectvá predkov. Martin 1994.
Olexa, L.: Nižná Myšľa. Osada a pohrebisko z doby bronzovej. Košice 2003.
Pavúk, J./Karlovský, V.: Orientácia rondelov lengyelskej kultúry na smery vysokého a nízkeho mesiaca. Slovenská archeológia 52, 2004, 211-280.
Pieta, K./Ruttkay, A./Ruttkay, M.: Bojná. Hospodárske a politické centrum nitrianskeho kniežatstva. Nitra 2007.
Pieta, K.: Keltské osídlenie Slovenska. Nitra 2008.
Ruttkay, A./Ruttkay, M./Šalkovský, P.: Slovensko vo včasnom stredoveku. Nitra 2002.
Staššíková-Štukovská, D.: K byzantskému pôvodu sklených korálikov v nálezoch z 8.-9. storočia na Morave a Slovensku. In: Byzantská kultúra a Slovensko. Bratislava 2007, 67-81.
Šalkovský, P.: Häuser in der Frühmittelalterlichen Slawischen Welt. Nitra 2004.
Šalkovský, P.: Výskum a rekonštrukcia fortifikácie západného areálu včasnostredovekého hradiska v Spišských Tomášovciach. Slovenská archeológia 54, 2006, 239-257.
Šolle, M.: Staroslovanské hradisko. Praha 1983.
Zábojník, J.: Slovensko a Avarský kaganát. Bratislava 2004.

V starších publikáciach sú ešte zastaralé datovania v najstarších obdobiach. Takže ak by ste to mali v ruke, ignorujte tie roky.


----------



## aelfraed-nicolai

Perfektny thread. :banana: Musim uznat. Vdaka za upozornenie nan aj jeho vytvorenie. 

Mozno sem casom hodim aj ja zopar obrazkov z rekonstrukcii, ktore sa mi sem tam podarilo nahonobit. :lol:


----------



## NeMiroff

Jedno ale nechapem, preco sa vie toho tak malo o slovanskom osidlovani nasho uzemia?
Este nikdy som nepocul ci vlastne necital ake konkretne slovanske kmene osidlili nase uzemie a pritom vacsina inych slovanskych narodov ma o tom vedomosti ake kmene osidlili ich uzemie.
Napriklad v Polsku to boli Polania, Slezania, Vislania ci Pomorania
V Cechach Doudlebovia, Hanaci, Cesi atd.
Ale o slovenskych slovanoch sa v tomto ohlade skoro nic nevie, napriklad aj kmenove zvazy starych slovanov na Balkane a ich obratenie na vieru su detailne opisane roznymi kronikarmi ale u nas nic, svetla vynimka je Nitrianske kniezactvo a Samova risa ale aj potom nastala niekolkostorocna odmlka o zivote slovanov na uzemi Horneho Uhorska resp. uzemi dnesneho Slovenska.
Nie je tu niekto kto sa do tohto rozumie a moze mi to vysvetlit, lebo mna osobne to velmi zaujima. Dakujem


----------



## Aurelius

FERENC919 said:


> Jedno ale nechapem, preco sa vie toho tak malo o slovanskom osidlovani nasho uzemia?
> Este nikdy som nepocul ci vlastne necital ake konkretne slovanske kmene osidlili nase uzemie a pritom vacsina inych slovanskych narodov ma o tom vedomosti ake kmene osidlili ich uzemie.
> Napriklad v Polsku to boli Polania, Slezania, Vislania ci Pomorania
> V Cechach Doudlebovia, Hanaci, Cesi atd.
> Ale o slovenskych slovanoch sa v tomto ohlade skoro nic nevie, napriklad aj kmenove zvazy starych slovanov na Balkane a ich obratenie na vieru su detailne opisane roznymi kronikarmi ale u nas nic, svetla vynimka je Nitrianske kniezactvo a Samova risa ale aj potom nastala niekolkostorocna odmlka o zivote slovanov na uzemi Horneho Uhorska resp. uzemi dnesneho Slovenska.
> Nie je tu niekto kto sa do tohto rozumie a moze mi to vysvetlit, lebo mna osobne to velmi zaujima. Dakujem


No to máš vlastne pravdu, nemáme dostatok písomných správ, vieme, že Slovania sa delili na Antov, Sclavinov a Venetov, pričom naše územie osídlili Sclavini (v podstate západní Slovania), neskôr v období Avarského kaganátu sledujeme určitý progres, ktorý je spôsobený príchodom menšieho množstva Antov (južný Slovania), ktorých menšia časť žila na území Avarského kaganátu (šlo o remeselníkov) avšak ako sa volali kmene jednotlivo, napr. to čo majú Česi či Poliaci my nemáme, bohužial, v podstate vieme akurat o "Nitranoch" ale ako sa volali ostatní, nemáme ani páru, je to aj spôsobené tým, že väčšiu časť nášho územia už v roku 833 ovládli "Moravania" - s tým názvom sú tiež problémy... no a od vtedy sa hovorí už len o Moravanoch tam a Moravanoch tam a tam, v Čechách a Poľsku bol ten vývoj trošku iný, tam mnohé tieto názvy kmeňov prežili ešte do 10. storočia a preto ich poznáme, taktiež, jednoducho .... MÁLO PÍSOMNÝCH PRAMEŇOV.... veď dokonca aj Nitrianske kniežatstvo je konštrukt a ani nevieme aké bolo veľké, všetky tie mapy znarorňujúceho ho na celom západnom Slovensku sú nepodložené, ani sa to podložiť nedá, je v tom bordel, keď chceš, možem ti to potom popísať celé, ale bolo by toho vela  veď vlastne aj ten rok 828 kedy bol akože vysvetený kostol je konštrukt vymyslený  a východu majú všetky tieto krajiny aj v tom, že priamo susedia s niekym vyspelejším, kto zaznamená to čo počuje, my sme tak uprostred, ani o morave nevies ake kmene ju obyvali, len vieš, že proste ziskali prevahu moravania


----------



## NeMiroff

Aurelius said:


> No to máš vlastne pravdu, nemáme dostatok písomných správ, vieme, že Slovania sa delili na Anton, Sclavinov a Venetov, pričom naše územie osídlili Sclavini (v podstate západní Slovania), neskôr v období Avarského kaganátu sledujeme určitý progres, ktorý je spôsobený príchodom menšieho množstva Antov (južný Slovania), ktorých menšia časť žila na území Avarského kaganátu (šlo o remeselníkov) avšak ako sa volali kmene jednotlivo, napr. to čo majú Česi či Poliaci my nemáme, bohužial, v podstate vieme akurat o "Nitranoch" ale ako sa volali ostatní, nemáme ani páru, je to aj spôsobené tým, že väčšiu časť nášho územia už v roku 833 ovládli "Moravania" - s tým názvom sú tiež problémy... no a od vtedy sa hovorí už len o Moravanoch tam a Moravanoch tam a tam, v Čechách a Poľsku bol ten vývoj trošku iný, tam mnohé tieto názvy kmeňov prežili ešte do 10. storočia a preto ich poznáme, taktiež, jednoducho .... MÁLO PÍSOMNÝCH PRAMEŇOV.... veď dokonca aj Nitrianske kniežatstvo je konštrukt a ani nevieme aké bolo veľké, všetky tie mapy znarorňujúceho ho na celom západnom Slovensku sú nepodložené, ani sa to podložiť nedá, je v tom bordel, keď chceš, možem ti to potom popísať celé, ale bolo by toho vela  veď vlastne aj ten rok 828 kedy bol akože vysvetený kostol je konštrukt vymyslený  a východu majú všetky tieto krajiny aj v tom, že priamo susedia s niekym vyspelejším, kto zaznamená to čo počuje, my sme tak uprostred, ani o morave nevies ake kmene ju obyvali, len vieš, že proste ziskali prevahu moravania


Hej, ale ja som myslel stare slovanske zvazky ktore boli pri formovani modernych narodov, napriklad taky polania sidlili aj na uzemi dnesnej Ukrajiny ale aj Polska cize prispeli aj na jednu aj na druhu stranu.
Ale celkovo bolo vzdy o Slovanoch na Slovensku v historii dost ticho a poznatkov biedne, vsak nejake vaznejsie sebaupozornovanie nastalo az niekedy v 16. storoci ci neskor a napriklad taki Poliaci ci Cesi mali uz svoje kralovstva, kniezactva, slachtu, univerzity...
Viem ze za to moze to ze sme nemali vlastny stat ale ved slov(a)ensky vplyv v Uhorsku musel byt velky, ved madarov nebolo aspon zpociatku vela, a Slovakov, Slovienov ci Slovanov tu muselo byt omnoho viac, tak co sme o sebe nedali wediet? Stavim sa ze velka cast madarskej slachty nemala madarsky povod a pritom sa za madarov nevedno preco, vydavali.
Treba uznat ze Madari maju velmi velky vplyv a moc pomadarcit slovanov, to vedia teda dobre:lol:


----------



## vlaDyka

FERENC919 said:


> Jedno ale nechapem, preco sa vie toho tak malo o slovanskom osidlovani nasho uzemia?
> Este nikdy som nepocul ci vlastne necital ake konkretne slovanske kmene osidlili nase uzemie a pritom vacsina inych slovanskych narodov ma o tom vedomosti ake kmene osidlili ich uzemie.
> Napriklad v Polsku to boli Polania, Slezania, Vislania ci Pomorania
> V Cechach Doudlebovia, Hanaci, Cesi atd.
> ...
> Dakujem


vid - len tak principialne :

http://www.slovane.cz/view.php?cisloclanku=2008040013

http://milasko.blog.cz/rubrika/polabsti-slovane - 1.cast : http://milasko.blog.cz/0810/polabsti-slovane-1-kmeny-svazy-centra

http://www.castrum.sk/page.php?id=99

http://wikipedia.infostar.cz/s/sl/slavic_peoples_1.html

nesmiem zabudnut na wiki : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slavic_peoples#Ethno-cultural_subdivisions

trochu spekulacie na zaver : http://engforum.pravda.ru/archive/index.php/t-222322.html

a o tomto este vela neviem : http://www.irsa.szm.sk/index101.htm ale to je asi uz OT otazke.

Co sa tyka literatury, to by bolo na dlhsie. V univerzitke je vyse 200 titulov s vyrazom "slovan", a sam to prebadane nemam.


----------



## Aurelius

vlaDyka said:


> vid - len tak principialne :
> 
> http://www.slovane.cz/view.php?cisloclanku=2008040013
> 
> http://milasko.blog.cz/rubrika/polabsti-slovane - 1.cast : http://milasko.blog.cz/0810/polabsti-slovane-1-kmeny-svazy-centra
> 
> http://www.castrum.sk/page.php?id=99
> 
> http://wikipedia.infostar.cz/s/sl/slavic_peoples_1.html
> 
> nesmiem zabudnut na wiki : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slavic_peoples#Ethno-cultural_subdivisions
> 
> trochu spekulacie na zaver : http://engforum.pravda.ru/archive/index.php/t-222322.html
> 
> a o tomto este vela neviem : http://www.irsa.szm.sk/index101.htm ale to je asi uz OT otazke.
> 
> Co sa tyka literatury, to by bolo na dlhsie. V univerzitke je vyse 200 titulov s vyrazom "slovan", a sam to prebadane nemam.


zajtra ráno/na obed (ako vstanem) napíšem reakciu, teraz som kaput :nuts:


----------



## Aurelius

no takže :cheers:

Moravané
(Západoslovanský kmen usazený na středním a dolním toku řeky Moravy, na území dnešní střední a jižní Moravy, západního Slovenska a Dolních Rakous. V pramenech se objevují až počátkem 9. stol. Postupně vzniká silný stát nazývaný Velká Morava, který ovládá území dnešních Čech, Moravy, části Slezska a Haliče, západní a střední Slovensko, západní Maďarsko a Dolní Rakousy. Díky kontaktům s Byzancí dochází r. 863 k christianizaci (svatí Konstantin a Metoděj). Velká Morava neustále soupeří s Franky a nakonec počátkem 10. stol. podléhá nájezdu Maďarů. Moravané se podíleli na etnogenezi novodobého českého, rakouského a slovenského národa.)
-nooo s Moravanmi je to trošku zložitejšie, je určite smutné vytrhávať to z kontextu, čiže ano objavujú sa v 9. storočí v prameňoch, franských prameňoch, avšak neobývali územie Slovenska, a do Dolného Rakúska zasahovali veľmi málo v počiatočnom období (k rozšíreniu k viedenskému lesu došlo až za Svätopluka ako všetci Vieme), Moravania boli, bolo územie Morava no spájať Moravanov so Slovenským územím sa nedá, vieme, že tu žili Slovania, ako sa nazývali? to nemáme ani potuchy, určite nie Nitrania , Nitrianske kniežatstvo? možno, ale tiež je len konštrukt aké bolo veľké, čo vlastne vieme: v Nitre vládol Pribina, postavil tam kostol, vyhnal ho Mojmír a potom zvyšok príbehu poznáme o Ratbodovi, Blatnohrade a spol... kedy dal kostol postaviť? nemáme ani páru, v roku 828? blbosť, preto sa už dnes píše okolo roku 828, ale nevieme... akému územiu vládol? západnému Slovensku? nevieme, možno vládol len v Nitre a okolí, nevieme či v Pobedime nevladlo ďalšie knieža, ktorého pramene nespomínajú (máme ich tak málo, že vlastne nič nevieme, skoro nič, sme len obyčajný okraj, periféria trošku vyspelejšieho sveta, za nami už je potom veľká čierna diera poväčšinou. Keďže to neboli Moravania, kto to boli? Nitrania? ako to môžeme tvrdiť? podľa toho že v Nitre vládol Pribina a preto boli všetci Nitrania? keď sa človek pozrie na názvy slovanských kmeňov, tak nemajú nič spoločné s hradiskami či centrami, možno (teraz hovorím len obrazne) sa volali Bugubugu a ďalší kmeň na Považí sa mohol volať Buguhaga, na východe mohli byť Ugudugu, Sigumugu, no chcem tym povedať, že riešiť tieto veci sa ani nedajú, jednoducho to zostane pre nás zahalené, sú to Slovania, a ani sa nedajú materiálnou kultúrou rozlíšiť od iných, že by sme rozlíšili, že naši boli iní ako tí Moravskí.

Prvé zmienky o Slovanoch: je pravda, že Tacitus vo svojom diele Agricola, Anály, Germánia, História spomína kmeň Venédov, ktorí sú potom v 6. storočí už jeden z troch hlavných slovanských kmeňov (Anti, Sclavini/Sclaveni/Sclavi, Venedi/Veneti) no on len spomína, že sú, sú ďaleko, a že majú blízko ku Germánom (nevie či ich má k nim zaradiť) a majú blízko aj k Sarmatom (nomádom/polonomádom) no nevieme ich materiálne rozlíšiť, že sú to slovania, Slovanský materiál sa nám objavuje až v polovici 5. storočia (doba sťahovania národov) v oblasti Čerňachovskej kultúry (v tejto kultúre dominovali Góti s inými germánskymi kmeňmi od dolného Dunaja po Dneper, Slovania ktorý sú tam už trochu rozlíšený, obývali oblasti riek Dnester a Bug). Slovanov naozaj ako Slovanov spomínajú písomne až "byzantskí či neskororímski/neskoroantickí autori" napr. Jordanes, to je klasický dobrý prameň , inak vplyv určite mala na ich vývoj a Przeworská kultúra, ktorej hlavnou časťou bol pre zmenu kmeň Vandalov... tá bola skorej
Toto je ten typický problém, niekto môže povedať, že ok, ale Slovania tam mohli žiť aj predtým, že tam mohli žiť od nepamäti, ok, mohli tam žiť, ale ich predkovia, nie priamo Slovania. Každý z nás ak by boli písomné pramene by si mohol nájsť svojich predkov až po paleolit, až do Afriky, jasne, však odnekial musíme byť, ale touto teoriou by sa dalo povedať potom, že už medzi prvými luďmi sapiens sapiens boli slovania , je to veľmi zložité, etniká môžu vzniknúť aj veľmi rýchlo, tzv. rýchloetnogenézou, ku ktorej sa začína prikláňať v Slovanskej problematike stále viac a viac vedcov, môžeme o tom debatovať určite 
a k hentomu O Slovanech uplne Jinak sa ani nebudem vyjadrovať, uch, hno::nuts: veľmi zlé a k stránke svätoplukova slovenská ríša, tak to je konec hno::nuts:
ale inak slovanská archeológia a história je celkom zaujímavá  momentálne už sa spoliehame len na archeológiu či niečo neprinesie tam na východe a nenájde Slovanoch skorej ako v 5. storočí, ak nie, tak to ostane ako do teraz, v histórii už nie je čo riešiť, všetky pramene poznáme, teda tie ktoré sa nám zachovali


----------



## NeMiroff

Vladyka, dakujem ti za link, bolo to zaujimave citanie ale stale tam o kmenoch ktore sa podielali na etnogeze slovakov nebolo skoro nic 
Pravdepodobne sa o Slovanoch ktory zili na nasom uzemi nikto nezaujimal, boli asi daleko od pozornosti vtedajsich kronikarov..
A co sa vlastne dialo so Slovanmi na uzemi dnesneho Madarska?
To ze prakticky boli Madari vacsinou obkoleseny Slovanmi, je slovansky vplyv napr. v nazvoch miest a obci Madarska velmi maly, a o jazyku nehovoriac, hej sice sa najde par vynimiek ale je toho naozaj velmi malo. Podobnu situaciu mali aj Rumuni jakozto tiez neslovansky narod ale v ich jazyku je slovansky vplyv dost velky aj ked sa ho stale snazia coraz viac eliminovat.
A co sa tyka nazvov rumunskych miest, zup ci geografickych celkov, tak tam je slovansky vplyv najviac viditelny.

iubirea, dragoste-laska ( amore)
prieten-priatel, kamarat ( amic)
glas-hlas ( voce)
dar-dar ( cadou)
obicei-obycaj, zvyk
boala-choroba
bolnav-chory
slab-slaby
drag, draga-drahy, draha
bogat-bohaty
prost-hlupy, jednoduchy
drăguţ-mily
oglinda-zrkadlo
otrava-jed, otrava
slujba-sluzba
graniţa-hranica ( frontiera)
slava-slava
gol-holy
razboi-vojna
vreme-pocasie

A vyrazy ktore sa uz vacsinou nepouzivaju a plne ich nahradili latinske vyrazy: bolniţa, nadejde, straşnic, trup, voda, ostrov
spital, speranţa, teriblu, stomac, apa, insula..


----------



## Aurelius

FERENC919 said:


> Vladyka, dakujem ti za link, bolo to zaujimave citanie ale stale tam o kmenoch ktore sa podielali na etnogeze slovakov nebolo skoro nic
> Pravdepodobne sa o Slovanoch ktory zili na nasom uzemi nikto nezaujimal, boli asi daleko od pozornosti vtedajsich kronikarov..
> A co sa vlastne dialo so Slovanmi na uzemi dnesneho Madarska?
> To ze prakticky boli Madari vacsinou obkoleseny Slovanmi, je slovansky vplyv napr. v nazvoch miest a obci Madarska velmi maly, a o jazyku nehovoriac, hej sice sa najde par vynimiek ale je toho naozaj velmi malo. Podobnu situaciu mali aj Rumuni jakozto tiez neslovansky narod ale v ich jazyku je slovansky vplyv dost velky aj ked sa ho stale snazia coraz viac eliminovat.
> A co sa tyka nazvov rumunskych miest, zup ci geografickych celkov, tak tam je slovansky vplyv najviac viditelny


nevieme to a nikdy vediet nebudeme, aké kmene tu žili, bohužial  a o Slovanov na našom území sa zaujíma veľa vedcov viz mena ako Ján Steinhübel/Peter Šalkovský/Alexander Ruttkay/Gabriel Fusek/Milan Hanuliak/Danica Staššíková-Štukovská v minulosti Darina Bialeková/Tatiana Štefanovičová atď...


----------



## NeMiroff

Aurelius said:


> nevieme to a nikdy vediet nebudeme, aké kmene tu žili, bohužial  a o Slovanov na našom území sa zaujíma veľa vedcov viz mena ako Ján Steinhübel/Peter Šalkovský/Alexander Ruttkay/Gabriel Fusek/Milan Hanuliak/Danica Staššíková-Štukovská v minulosti Darina Bialeková/Tatiana Štefanovičová atď...


Hehe, len taka mala poznamka, vacsina z nich nema slovanske mena ;o)
Zaujimavy fenomen, ze u nas na SR su slovanske mena malo popularne, menej nez u juznych ci vychodnych Slovanov


----------



## santiago calatrava

Aurelius, jedna otazocka. Niekde som cital, ze niekedy v dobe bronzovej existovali na uzemi Slovenska vyspele strediska otomanskej a madarovskej kultury, ktore mali kamenne domy zoradene do ulic vydlazdenych kamenom. vraj boli silne ovplyvnene mykenskou a minojskou civilizaciou. Moze to byt pravda? Dik za odpoved


----------



## Aurelius

santiago calatrava said:


> Aurelius, jedna otazocka. Niekde som cital, ze niekedy v dobe bronzovej existovali na uzemi Slovenska vyspele strediska otomanskej a madarovskej kultury, ktore mali kamenne domy zoradene do ulic vydlazdenych kamenom. vraj boli silne ovplyvnene mykenskou a minojskou civilizaciou. Moze to byt pravda? Dik za odpoved


Ano a nie, ide o kultúry staršej doby bronzovej, Otomanská a Maďarovská, no či boli ovplivnené, to asi nie, ale celkom na úrovni boli, no zas nie tak veľmi „nepoznali písmo, nepoznali na kruhu vytáčanú keramiku, ale boli vyspelejší ako okolie a môžeme tieto centrá považovať za osady predmestského charakteru“. Známe sú „slovenské mykény“ (Spišský Štvrtok, mali tam vydláždené námestíčko ) opevnená osada mala kamenné hradby, domy, akropolu kde žila vládna vrstva. Za slovenskú tróju zase možno považovať Nižnú Myšlu, tam boli domy radené do ulíc. Proste krása alebo tiež Nitriansky Hrádok. Máme dve tróje sa dá povedať.
Otázka či boli ovplyvnené je nie. Myslelo sa, že áno (mykénami, mínojcami nie, to je už moc ďaleko). Našli sa tzv. mykénske vlnovky aj u nás, proste klasický výzdobný symbol, ktorý sa našiel aj v Mykénach. No takže, myslelo sa, že áno, lebo doba bronzová v minulosti začínala už v roku 1700 pred Kr., čiže krásne to vychádzalo, že sa to objavuje v Grécku a potom o pár storočí u nás, ale, nie, HA!. Prišlo C14 a zrazu na počudovanie doba bronzová u nás začala o 600 rokov skorej, čo je riadny skok, všetko sa poposúvalo a už to nesedí, práveže teraz, už sa k tomu začína prikláňať mnoho vedcov, išiel vplyv z našej omnoho menej vyspelejšej oblasti.
„napriek tomu existuje na severe, hlavne v Karpatskej kotline mnoho paralel s výzdobným motívom, vyskytujúcim sa v mykénskych šachtových hroboch. Ide o celú škálu rôznych špirálových motívov, či už na kostených terčíkoch a konských postranniciach, na kovových sekeromlatoch alebo aj na keramike. Ich podobnosť je miestami tak zarážajúca, že nemôže byť náhodná. Problém je však v tom, že aj keď vieme nálezy z Karpatskej kotliny relatívne chronologicky pomerne presne zaradiť do miestnej kultúrnej sekvencie, ich absolútne datovanie nie je až tak presne ukotvené a často boli datované práve na základe podobnosti s nálezmi z Mykén. Niektoré paralely s egejskou oblasťou sú ale až z nejskoršieho obdobia! Taktiež je zaujímavé, že zatiaľ čo Karpatská kotlina je plná údajných egejských vplyvov, ich paralely v Grécku sa zužujú len na niekoľko nálezísk a okrem Mykén sú to vždy len ojedinelé nálezy. Takto sa dá len ťažko posúdiť, ktorým smerom spomenuté výzdobné motívy putovali a nejasný je aj spôsob ich transferu.“ To napísal Peter Pavúk, jeden z našich vyučujúcich, zameriava sa na Egejskú archeológiu, kopal v Tróji a teraz v nemecku si robí docentúru a bude publikovať Tróju VI a VII (keramiku z daných období).

Bohužial zatiaľ sme nenašli žiadny import keramiky z Mykén na Slovensku. Ale máme bronzový meč zo Svätého Jura pri Bratislave, datovaný do strednej doby bronzovej (kukni prvú stranu, tam mám datovania) a ten pochádza z Mykén, čo nám dokladá kontakty nejaké.

Každopádne pozri si obrázky na strane jedna, tam máš nejaké kresby aj tých opevnených osád. Ale osobne pre mňa keď už je krajšie obdobie mladšia doba bronzová. Doba bojovníkov v brneniach a na bojových vozoch ako poznáš z Homérovej Tróje. Dám sem nejaké obrázky z mladšej doby bronzovej (1350/1250-1000 pred Kr.). Čiže ak datujeme Trójsku vojnu niekedy k roku 1200 pred Kr. tak je to zároveň s našou mladšou dobou bronzovou.

Stačí taká odpoveď?  asi stačilo, že máme, ja viem :lol:
Máme vyspelé centrá, silne ovplyvnené neboli  takmer nijak, boli sme príliš ďaleko, veď vlastne už Egejda bola periféria vyspelého sveta 

+ prečítaj si knihu Slovensko v dobe bronzovej, napísali to Furmánek/Veliačik/Vladár (je už trošku zastaralá, je z roku 1991 myslím? asi tak, čiže never všetkému, lebo niektoré veci sa už pomenili od vtedy), ale je to taká kvázi základná kniha, asi by ťa nebavilo čítať odborné články o pohrebiskách a štatistikách hrobov, nádob, aké výzdobné prvky sa používali.... bla bla


----------



## Aurelius

tak tu máš nejaké obrázky









tu máš doklad kontaktov nášho územia s povedzme tou Anatóliou, také isté symboly moci nachádzame aj u nás ako používali vyspelé civilizácie









tu máš nádobu z Veľkých Raškoviec kde máš nakreslené bojové vozy 









tu je rekonštrukcia panciera kniežaťa z mohyly v Čake (mladšia doba bronzová)









a tu máš ako taký bojovník vyzeral, viem kresba nič moc, ale inú som nenašiel, plus tam máš aj ženu ako vyzerala v tom období 









a tu máš hordu bojovníkov z mladšej doby bronzovej  moja obľúbená maľba


----------



## Amrafel

Aurelius, ohľadne tých starovekých miest, počul som, že Molpír bol svojho času pomerne vyspelý...ako to s ním je?


----------



## vlaDyka

Amrafel said:


> Aurelius, ohľadne tých starovekých miest, počul som, že Molpír bol svojho času pomerne vyspelý...ako to s ním je?


Molpír (správny názov znie Malá Lateršarna)

_Podľa historikov výnimočné postavenie malo toto miesto najmä v staršej dobe železnej (8. 7. storočie pred n. l.), keď bol Molpír vybudovaný na križovatke obchodných ciest a plnil funkciu centrálneho hradiska s rozvinutým hospodárskym a nábožensko-kultovým životom. Vznikol na strategicky veľmi výhodnom mieste. Viedla tade obchodná cesta spájajúca juhovýchodnú a severnú Európu._

http://mujweb.atlas.cz/veda/archaeology/slovarch41.htm

http://www.treking.cz/archiv/molpir.htm

http://www.sme.sk/c/3991368/vykopavky-na-hradisku-molpir-v-smoleniciach-ohrozuju-vykradaci.html

alebo aj

http://www.archeol.sav.sk/molpir.pdf


----------



## Aurelius

Amrafel said:


> Aurelius, ohľadne tých starovekých miest, počul som, že Molpír bol svojho času pomerne vyspelý...ako to s ním je?


hej hej, v podstate Molpír bolo centrálne hradisko Kalenderberskej kultúry, ktorá patrí do tzv. východohalštatského kultúrneho okruhu  a sídlila tam vrchná vrstva spoločnosti, ktorá bola potom pochovávaná v tých známych bohatých mohylách, ale máš aj iné hradiská ako napr. Bratislava-Hradný Vrch, Braunsberg (oproti Devínu kopec), Unín na Záhorí...  s tou vyspelosťou je to všetko pomerné, lebo stále je to pravek, ten sa končí až v laténe príchodom Keltov a začína protohistória, starovek sme u nás nikdy nemali bohužial, jedine ak tak v Rusovciach


----------



## santiago calatrava

^^^^
Aurelius, dik za vycerpavajucu odpoved. Som prekvapeny, co o slovenskej historii este neviem a hlavne, ze kolko Slovakov nevie azda nic. Prave citam knihu Kratke dejiny Slovenska, chcel som si kupit Dejiny Slovenska od Kovaca, tie kde na prednej strane su pastieri zenuci stado oviec.
Ktora je najlepsia kniha na nase dejiny, ak chcem aby autor nebol zatazeny socializmom, a z dejin ma najviac zaujima obdobie po stredovek a potom 20. storocie? Dakujem


----------



## Aurelius

santiago calatrava said:


> ^^^^
> Aurelius, dik za vycerpavajucu odpoved. Som prekvapeny, co o slovenskej historii este neviem a hlavne, ze kolko Slovakov nevie azda nic. Prave citam knihu Kratke dejiny Slovenska, chcel som si kupit Dejiny Slovenska od Kovaca, tie kde na prednej strane su pastieri zenuci stado oviec.
> Ktora je najlepsia kniha na nase dejiny, ak chcem aby autor nebol zatazeny socializmom, a z dejin ma najviac zaujima obdobie po stredovek a potom 20. storocie? Dakujem


No na Slovensku je problém, že od Komančov vyšlo veľmi málo kníh k najstarším dejinám čo by zato stálo. Ale tak niečo môžem napísať (len také všeobecné, nechcem ti sem hádzať odborné, ktoré by ťa unudili ak ťa to naozaj nezaújma) hmmm

*Doba bronzová:*
Furmánek/Veliačik/Vladár 1991 - V. Furmánek/L. Veliačik/J. Vladár: Slovensko v dobe bronzovej. Bratislava 1991. (nájdeš to v knižnici, napr. v Univerzitke)
Furmánek 2004 - V. Furmánek: Zlatý vek v Karpatoch. Nitra 2004.

*Kelti*
Pieta 2008 - K. Pieta: Keltské osídlenie Slovenska. Nitra 2008. (ale tá kniha má zopár chýb, ako tú, že sa zameriava na mladý latén, ale ten je len výplod jeho fantázie, ten neexistoval , poznáme len starý, stredný a neskorý latén)

*Včasný stredovek*
Ruttkay/Ruttkay/Šalkovský 2002 - A. Ruttkay/M. Ruttkay/P. Šalkovský: Slovensko vo včasnom stredoveku. Nitra 2002.
Zábojník 2004 - J. Zábojník: Slovensko a Avarský kaganát. Bratislava 2004. (teraz vyšla reedícia s rokom 2009)
Steinhubel 2004 - J. Steinhubel: Nitrianske kniežatstvo. Bratislava 2004.

*Neskorý stredovek*
Dvořáková 2003 - D. Dvořáková: Rytier a jeho kráľ. Budmerice 2003. (také celkom zaujímavé čítanie)
Dvořáková 2007 - D. Dvořáková: Kôň a človek v stredoveku. Budmerice 2007. (veľmi pekná kniha)


+ séria pramene k dejinám Slovenska a Slovákov


----------



## santiago calatrava

Aurelius said:


> No na Slovensku je problém, že od Komančov vyšlo veľmi málo kníh k najstarším dejinám čo by zato stálo. Ale tak niečo môžem napísať (len také všeobecné, nechcem ti sem hádzať odborné, ktoré by ťa unudili ak ťa to naozaj nezaújma) hmmm
> 
> *Doba bronzová:*
> Furmánek/Veliačik/Vladár 1991 - V. Furmánek/L. Veliačik/J. Vladár: Slovensko v dobe bronzovej. Bratislava 1991. (nájdeš to v knižnici, napr. v Univerzitke)
> Furmánek 2004 - V. Furmánek: Zlatý vek v Karpatoch. Nitra 2004.
> 
> *Kelti*
> Pieta 2008 - K. Pieta: Keltské osídlenie Slovenska. Nitra 2008. (ale tá kniha má zopár chýb, ako tú, že sa zameriava na mladý latén, ale ten je len výplod jeho fantázie, ten neexistoval , poznáme len starý, stredný a neskorý latén)
> 
> *Včasný stredovek*
> Ruttkay/Ruttkay/Šalkovský 2002 - A. Ruttkay/M. Ruttkay/P. Šalkovský: Slovensko vo včasnom stredoveku. Nitra 2002.
> Zábojník 2004 - J. Zábojník: Slovensko a Avarský kaganát. Bratislava 2004. (teraz vyšla reedícia s rokom 2009)
> Steinhubel 2004 - J. Steinhubel: Nitrianske kniežatstvo. Bratislava 2004.
> 
> *Neskorý stredovek*
> Dvořáková 2003 - D. Dvořáková: Rytier a jeho kráľ. Budmerice 2003. (také celkom zaujímavé čítanie)
> Dvořáková 2007 - D. Dvořáková: Kôň a človek v stredoveku. Budmerice 2007. (veľmi pekná kniha)
> 
> 
> + séria pramene k dejinám Slovenska a Slovákov


Aha jasne, kazdy autor sa vyzna v danom obdobi. Skor som myslel komplexny prehlad dejin Slovenska. Napr. Kovac sa oplati kupit alebo je podla teba nieco lepsie? Teba bavi obdobie po stredovek. Mna toto obdobie tiez celkom zaujima- hlavne o Velkej Morave by som rad dovzdelal-ale dost ma zaujima aj 20. storocie. Takze okrem tej predchadzajucej otazky, ci existuje nejaky kvalitny nie velmi obsazny komplexny prehlad sa chcem este opytat, ci cistou nahodounepoznas aj nejaky dobry prehlad 20. storocia nemusi byt len Slovensko, ale napr. aj stredoeuropska priestor.


----------



## eminencia

*Rímsky nápis na trenčianskom hradnom brale*

Myslím že táto pamiatka si zaslúži osobitnú zmienku










V poslednom roku vojny s Germánmi prenikli detašované oddiely II. pomocnej légie (II legio Adiutrix) z posádky v Aquincu (dnešná Budapešť) údolím Váhu až k Laugariciu. Svoju prítomnosť zaznamenali votívnym latinským nápisom na hradnej skale:

* VICTORIAE
* AVGVSTORV(m)
* EXERCITUS QVI LAV
* GARICIONE SEDIT MIL(ites)
* L(egionis) II DCCCLV
* (Marcus Valerrius) MAXIMIANUS LEG(atus) LEG
* (ionis) II AD(iutricis) CVR(avit) F(aciendum)

„Víťazstvu cisárov venovalo 855 vojakov II. légie z vojska, ktoré sídlilo v Laugariciu. Dal zhotoviť Marcus Valerius Maximianus, legát II. légie pomocnej.“

Toľko wikipedia...

Ešte sa mi žiada dodať že vzťah Marka Aurelia k územiu dnešného Slovenska bol veľmi silný, možno by k tomu niekto vzdelaný vo filozofii mohol niečo povedať.


----------



## Aurelius

eminencia said:


> Ešte sa mi žiada dodať že vzťah Marka Aurelia k územiu dnešného Slovenska bol veľmi silný, možno by k tomu niekto vzdelaný vo filozofii mohol niečo povedať.


no silný ten vzťah bol, keďže tu viedol vojnu a chcel územie pripojiť k ríši ako provinciu  aaa prvú knihu (časť) svojho filozofického diela Myšlienky k sebe/Hovory k sebe (Ta eis heauton) napísal v zemi Kvádov nad riekou Granus (Hron)


----------



## Aurelius

tu pridávam fotku sochy cisára filozofa, ktorý nemal rád boj a nanešťastie musel viesť légie na našom území v boji proti Germánom. Posledný z pätice tzv. dobrých cisárov  po ňom už nastáva naozaj postupný pád...


----------



## alexander.27

santiago calatrava said:


> Aha jasne, kazdy autor sa vyzna v danom obdobi. Skor som myslel komplexny prehlad dejin Slovenska. Napr. Kovac sa oplati kupit alebo je podla teba nieco lepsie? Teba bavi obdobie po stredovek. Mna toto obdobie tiez celkom zaujima- hlavne o Velkej Morave by som rad dovzdelal-ale dost ma zaujima aj 20. storocie. Takze okrem tej predchadzajucej otazky, ci existuje nejaky kvalitny nie velmi obsazny komplexny prehlad sa chcem este opytat, ci cistou nahodounepoznas aj nejaky dobry prehlad 20. storocia nemusi byt len Slovensko, ale napr. aj stredoeuropska priestor.


by som odporucil na strucny prehlad dejin Slovenska: D. Čaplovič, V. Čičaj, D. Kováč, Ľ. Lipták, J. Lukačka; _Dejiny Slovenska_; AEPress, 2000

a k 20. storociu, sice viac ako stredna Europa: R. Vinen;_ Evropa dvacateho stoleti_; Vysehrad; 2007


----------



## santiago calatrava

alexander.27 said:


> by som odporucil na strucny prehlad dejin Slovenska: D. Čaplovič, V. Čičaj, D. Kováč, Ľ. Lipták, J. Lukačka; _Dejiny Slovenska_; AEPress, 2000
> 
> a k 20. storociu, sice viac ako stredna Europa: R. Vinen;_ Evropa dvacateho stoleti_; Vysehrad; 2007


Caplovic? lol, tak to si nekupim ani za svet. ten Dusan Kovac fakt neni dobry? Vydalo ho nakladatelstvi lidove noviny.


----------



## Amrafel

nebol Svorad pustovníkom kdesi pri Hlohovci?

EDIT: tak malá chybička: http://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benedikt_pustovník


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

^^Good one. http://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svätý_Svorad


----------



## NeMiroff

Toto je vraj priblizny muzsky a zensky prototyp toho ako by mal vyzerat etnicky cisty Slovan a kedze su uz taketo "druhy" zrejme ojedinele je to skor ako vyzerali nasi predkovia ked este neboli poznaceny inymi vplyvmi 
Podla mna taketo typy ludi na Slovensku este stale neni tazke najst, ale skor v Rusku a Polsku


----------



## Aurelius

*Tak som zas tu po dlhom čase 
*

Gerolzhofen, 2. pol. 1. stor. pred Kr. Nemecko (germansky dom s hospodarskymi stavbami)









Bratislava - Dúbravka, rekonštrukcia germánskej polozemnice z 1. storočia









Iža pri Komárne, baraky drevozemnej fázy tábora (markomanské vojny, 166-180 po Kr.)


















Bratislava - Dúbravka, rekonštrukcia rímskych "kúpeľov" zo začiatku 3. stor.


















Bratislava - Dúbravka, rímska "halová" kolová stavba, z rovnakého obdobia ako "kúpeľ"









Germánska svätyňa z Libenic (Česko), obdobie sťahovania národov









Březno (CZE) - včasnoslovanská osada (6. stor.)


----------



## Amrafel

Môžem sa ináč archeológov tuto na fóre spýtať, v ktorých miestach približne tiekol Dunaj v období Rímskej ríše?


----------



## Aurelius

Amrafel said:


> Môžem sa ináč archeológov tuto na fóre spýtať, v ktorých miestach približne tiekol Dunaj v období Rímskej ríše?


Hlavný tok Dunaja viedol pravdepodobne v okolí pevností, takže sa to dá jednoducho vyčítať, Malý Žitný ostrov bol jeden veľký močiar, takže tam ich nestavali, to by bol problém  ani Germáni sa tam moc nehrnuli  ale mohol viesť aj nad ním, približne v polohe v ktorej tečie dnes, a pevnosti nižšie postavili preto, lebo tam bol vyššie spomínaný močiar


----------



## Amrafel

Niekde som počul, že hlavný tok kedysi tiekol približne v miestach dnešného Malého Dunaja...ale zas ten tok menil svoj smer dosť často, taká Bratislava je toho živým dôkazom

mám totiž vedomosť, že pri výstavbe Gabčíkova sa našli úplne kompletné legionárske uniformy, no robotníci nevedeli, čo s tým majú robiť, tak to buď zakopali alebo si odniesli domov (!). Možno sa tam kdesi nachádza aj nejaký rímsky tábor alebo obydlie, ktoré je nenávratne stratené...


----------



## Aurelius

Amrafel said:


> Niekde som počul, že hlavný tok kedysi tiekol približne v miestach dnešného Malého Dunaja...ale zas ten tok menil svoj smer dosť často, taká Bratislava je toho živým dôkazom
> 
> mám totiž vedomosť, že pri výstavbe Gabčíkova sa našli úplne kompletné legionárske uniformy, no robotníci nevedeli, čo s tým majú robiť, tak to buď zakopali alebo si odniesli domov (!). Možno sa tam kdesi nachádza aj nejaký rímsky tábor alebo obydlie, ktoré je nenávratne stratené...


hmmm no sú isté teórie, ale je to dosť nepravdepodobné, ono v tých dobách bol Dunaj omnoho širší, kamarát sa venuje osídleniu Žitného ostrova v praveku aj v protohistorickom období a vychádza mu, že dnešné koryto sa nemenilo, totiž ak bola niekde hranica medzi kultúrami, vplyvmi, osídlení, tak to bolo dnešné koryto a nie Malý Dunaj...
čo sa týka kopania Gabčíkova, hmmm, nie, tam boli aj archeológovia, našli sa sem tam nejaké nálezy ale uniformy určite nie, a rímsky tábor sa tam nenachádzal určite  ani nebol vôbec dôvod ho tam stavať, totiž všade sa tam nachádzali močiare, v blízkosti bola Gerulata, Ad Flexum, Quadrata, Arrabona, Ad Statuas, všetko Auxiliárne tábory a viac nebolo treba


----------



## Amrafel

ver mi, tie uniformy sa tam naozaj našli :nuts:


----------



## fresco

ja som zas pocul ze tam nasli ufo - ver mi


----------



## Amrafel

^^ak nemáš k veci čo povedať, tak sa do diskusie nezapájaj. Môj zdroj je viac ako hodnoverný


----------



## eminencia

Amrafel said:


> ^^ak nemáš k veci čo povedať, tak sa do diskusie nezapájaj. Môj zdroj je viac ako hodnoverný


Tak nám o tom prezraď viac nech nemusíme špekulovať.


----------



## fresco

Amrafel said:


> ^^ak nemáš k veci čo povedať, tak sa do diskusie nezapájaj. Môj zdroj je viac ako hodnoverný


prepac ale :hahaha:


----------



## Aurelius

Amrafel said:


> ver mi, tie uniformy sa tam naozaj našli :nuts:


ak sa tam nieco naslo, tak urcite nie moc hodnotné a urcite nie z doby rímskej, mozno to boli uniformi z 20. storočia


----------



## Aurelius

http://www.sme.sk/c/5492168/svatopluk-pritiahol-dve-demonstracie.html tak sa nam to zamotava  heh


----------



## pepohla

vie niekto nieco o fossa giganteum teda vale obrov? najlepsie nejaky clovek z fachu


----------



## Aurelius

pepohla said:


> vie niekto nieco o fossa giganteum teda vale obrov? najlepsie nejaky clovek z fachu


myslíš spečené valy? no tie majú pravdepodobne súvis s tzv. sarmatskými valmi v Maďarsku, vybudované boli niekedy v 4. storočí, začiatky možno už v druhom storočí ale to je nepravdepodobné, buď ide o obdobie konštantinovské, cize 1. tretina 4. stor., alebo z obdobia valentiniana keď dochádzalo k poslednému opevňovaniu hraníc v období rokov 364-375 (to ako skončil vieme všetci)... slúžili ako obrana pre Sarmatov pred rôznymi kmeňmi z východu (napr. Góti), cize majú cez 1600 rokov  postavený bol z hliny, dreva a prútia, to že je prepálený znamená, že sa tam musel viesť boj a niekto ho podpálil aby mohol ísť ďalej  stačí?
a ešte prečo by Rimania pomáhali stavať val Sarmatom? hmmm, no z dôvodu, že Sarmati aj keď boli nepriatelia, tak boli medzi Dunajom a Tiszou nárazníkovou zónou, čiže kým bojovali oni, Rímska hranica bola chránená


----------



## Aurelius

Molpír (brána) - hradisko z doby halštatskej, na prvej strane threadu je celé hradisko, pripomínam, že išlo o kalenderberskú kultúru z východohalštatského kultúrneho okruhu (750-550 pred Kr.)









Rez opevnením hradiska Molpír


----------



## pepohla

aurelius, dakujem. zase nieco nove. bol som tam sam pozriet, na mieste nedaleko pecenic, vyzera to fajn a ked si clovek predstavi aky dlhy bol ten val, tak to znie az neskutocne. a pretoze na nete sa daju o nom najst rozne baje tak som chcel, aby niekto z fachu napisal odborny koment k tomu.


----------



## NeMiroff

Inak prečo v historických dokumentoch nie je písané aké slovanské kmene osídlili územie dnešného Slovenska a Madarska?
Totiž, skoro pri každom slovanskom národe je jasné, aké kmene boli jeho predkovia. Napríklad dnešné Chorvátsko osídlili rôzne staré slovanské kmene a neskôr sa z nich vyvinul moderný chorvátsky národ. Dokonca sa vie v akých miestach sídlili a kto boli ich kniežatá (Banjani, Bašča, Neretvani, Draganici).
Dokonca v Ciernej Hore sa vie, kto z akého starého rodu pochádza! Paštroviči napríklad žili v stredoveku v horách nad prímorským mestom Budva, no prisťahovali sa tam z územia Srbska.
V Polsku to zas boli Slezania, Polania, Pomorania, Mazurci a zjednocovateľ Mieško.
V Cechach a na Morave zasa Zličania, Hanáci, Doudlebovia.
Ukrajinci sú zas potomkovia starých Drevľanov, Poľanov, Uličov..
Ale o oblasti dnešného Slovenska je úplne ticho. Prečo je v ostatných krajinách o miestnych Slovanoch toľko informácií a o našich za hrsť zmienky..?! Dokonca ani z obdobia vrcholného stredoveku nič..žiadne konkrétne informácie o etnogenéze miestnych Slovanov, o vývine jazyka, žiadny vodca, žiadny významný rod..nechápem ?!


----------



## Colonus sed Nobilis

Aurelius - este jedna otazka: Robil u nas niekto archeogeneticky vyskum z nasich nalezisk? Myslim rozbor aDNA (ancient DNA) podla Y-DNA a mtDNA. Ja som nic take nepostrehol - vobec neikoho to napadlo z nasich archeologov ci institucii (AU SAV resp. skoly)?


----------



## Aurelius

Colonus sed Nobilis said:


> Vynikajuce poznamky, dakujem za ne Aurelius.
> Este ma napada, mas vela obrazovych podkladov k jednotlivym obdobiam, no nevidel som (ani nikde v publikaciach) spracovane studie - rekonstrukcie nitrianskej aglomeracie. Napriklad k Mikulciciam ci Staremu Mestu mame uzasne rekonstrukcie, u nas su take? Ak ano vedel by si ich zavesit sem na stranku? Ak nie - preco nik sa na to nepodujal? Ved k naznakovejk rekonstrukcii mame dost archeologickych podkladov. Tyka sa to napriklad aj Bratiáslavy, Jura pri Bratislave... jedine pekne rekonstrukcie su o Ducovom.
> 
> A dalsia otazka - venujes sa skor staroveku ci stredoveku? Rad by som sa ta pytal aj na niektore veci z obdobia -5000 po sucasnost (na zaciatku si dal krasne obrazky aj k tymto obdobiam).


hmmm bohužial u nás takéto rekonštrukcie nemáme, hodil som sem viac menej všetko čo som našiel, ešte tu určite nie je všetko čo na SVK máme, ale je to väčšina, asi 
Nitru rekonštruovanú do nejakej podoby na obrázku nemáme, sú nejaké plány osídlených polôh ale to je všetko. Nitra je zničená, nie je možné ju rekonštruovať. Ani hrad kde bolo vlastne sídlo. To je zničené neskoršou zástavbou v stredoveku a máme odtiaľ len niekoľko nálezov, ale môžeme byť vďačný aj za to
Mňa zaujíma hlavne protohistória, čiže Kelti a Germáni na našom území


----------



## Aurelius

Colonus sed Nobilis said:


> Aurelius - este jedna otazka: Robil u nas niekto archeogeneticky vyskum z nasich nalezisk? Myslim rozbor aDNA (ancient DNA) podla Y-DNA a mtDNA. Ja som nic take nepostrehol - vobec neikoho to napadlo z nasich archeologov ci institucii (AU SAV resp. skoly)?


uff  myslím, že nie, u nás na to nemáme finančné možnosti. V Anglicku to riešia, ale u nás nie, je to vždy len o tom koľko máš peňazí vo vrecku a v archeológii je ich na toto naozaj málo. Ale rieši sa dendrochronológia, aj C14, a potom klasika: antropológia, archeozoológia, archeobotanika a geofyzika. To je zatiaľ viac menej jediné čo je v našich možnostiach. Snáď sa raz dostaneme aj k DNA a izotopovým analýzam, pevne verím


----------



## Satrapold

Colonus, osobne si myslím, že Aureliovu skepsu netreba brať ako jediný správny názor. V niektorých veciach čo píše sa dá s ním polemizovať, aj keď píše veľmi zaujímavé veci. Ale napr. napísať, že Nitru nemožno z hľadiska veľkosti a významu v 9. storočí porovnávať s Mikulčicami je trochu pritiahnuté. Oproti Mikulčiciam bola určite významnejšia a rozsiahlejšia. Okrem mnohých argumentov (bola predsa sídlom kniežatstva, kostol už v 20. rokoch 9. st., rozsiahlosť aglomerácie, sústava viacerých hradísk, priamo spomenutá vo viacerých listinách, skutočnosť že až jej pripojením vzniká VM atď.) si treba všimnúť napr. objektívny pohľad cudzincov - arabských cestovateľov z 9. storočia, ktorí v tom čase cestovali na územie veľkej moravy a optikou vyspelej arábie s veľkými mestami hodnotili sídla na Veľkej Morave. Podľa nich (Spísal to Ibn. Rusta, ale vychádzal aj so záznamov starších cestovateľov) sa za mesto v ich chápaní dali považovať iba 2 sídla na Veľkej Morave. Jedno z nich - ktoré bolo sídlom svätopluka nazýva ĎzirVáb a zrejme sa jedná o aglomeráciu Starého Města (resp Veligrad) a druhým je Váb Nít (v podstate jednoznačne prekladané ako Nitra) Takže minimálne druhé najväčšie a najvýznamnejšie mesto bola Nitra. Hodil som to aj na http://slovanske-hradiska.blogspot.com/search/label/Kniha%20vz%C3%A1cnych%20drahocennost%C3%AD kde je celý úryvok z predmetného dokumentu, týkajúci sa Veľkej Moravy a Nitry. Tie Mikulčice - o nich tak trochu platí to, čo o Bojnej - ich význam je hlavne v tom, že po ich (zrejme náhlom) opustení sa na ich mieste nestavalo stredoveké mesto a zostali takpovediac zakonzervované a naviac boli objavené našťastie v časoch, kedy ešte nechodili po celej republike bastardi s detektormi a nevykrádali náleziská, takže skutočne sa tam podarilo zadokumentovať všetko čo tam bolo a nie iba omrvinky po zlodejoch. Ani s tým refúgiom v Bojnej sa nedá celkom súhlasiť, aj keď určite nebola tak významná ako Nitra, to určite nie. A zase v porovnaní s Bojnou boli Mikulčice významnejšie a väčšie o tom sa netreba ani baviť. Ale inak ako vravím, tento thread je výborný, rád ho čítam, treba ho brať ako jeden zo zdrojov informácií a urobiť si vlastný názor, veď o to myslím že aj Aureliovi ide.


----------



## Aurelius

Satrapold said:


> Colonus, osobne si myslím, že Aureliovu skepsu netreba brať ako jediný správny názor. V niektorých veciach čo píše sa dá s ním polemizovať, aj keď píše veľmi zaujímavé veci. Ale napr. napísať, že Nitru nemožno z hľadiska veľkosti a významu v 9. storočí porovnávať s Mikulčicami je trochu pritiahnuté. Oproti Mikulčiciam bola určite významnejšia a rozsiahlejšia. Okrem mnohých argumentov (bola predsa sídlom kniežatstva, kostol už v 20. rokoch 9. st., rozsiahlosť aglomerácie, sústava viacerých hradísk, priamo spomenutá vo viacerých listinách, skutočnosť že až jej pripojením vzniká VM atď.) si treba všimnúť napr. objektívny pohľad cudzincov - arabských cestovateľov z 9. storočia, ktorí v tom čase cestovali na územie veľkej moravy a optikou vyspelej arábie s veľkými mestami hodnotili sídla na Veľkej Morave. Podľa nich (Spísal to Ibn. Rusta, ale vychádzal aj so záznamov starších cestovateľov) sa za mesto v ich chápaní dali považovať iba 2 sídla na Veľkej Morave. Jedno z nich - ktoré bolo sídlom svätopluka nazýva ĎzirVáb a zrejme sa jedná o aglomeráciu Starého Města (resp Veligrad) a druhým je Váb Nít (v podstate jednoznačne prekladané ako Nitra) Takže minimálne druhé najväčšie a najvýznamnejšie mesto bola Nitra. Hodil som to aj na http://slovanske-hradiska.blogspot.com/search/label/Kniha%20vz%C3%A1cnych%20drahocennost%C3%AD kde je celý úryvok z predmetného dokumentu, týkajúci sa Veľkej Moravy a Nitry. Tie Mikulčice - o nich tak trochu platí to, čo o Bojnej - ich význam je hlavne v tom, že po ich (zrejme náhlom) opustení sa na ich mieste nestavalo stredoveké mesto a zostali takpovediac zakonzervované a naviac boli objavené našťastie v časoch, kedy ešte nechodili po celej republike bastardi s detektormi a nevykrádali náleziská, takže skutočne sa tam podarilo zadokumentovať všetko čo tam bolo a nie iba omrvinky po zlodejoch. Ani s tým refúgiom v Bojnej sa nedá celkom súhlasiť, aj keď určite nebola tak významná ako Nitra, to určite nie. A zase v porovnaní s Bojnou boli Mikulčice významnejšie a väčšie o tom sa netreba ani baviť. Ale inak ako vravím, tento thread je výborný, rád ho čítam, treba ho brať ako jeden zo zdrojov informácií a urobiť si vlastný názor, veď o to myslím že aj Aureliovi ide.


Satrapold, hmmm, ja netrpím skepsou, skôr sa pozerám na veci kriticky :angel1:. Ako vedec si nemôžem dovoliť napísať niečo, čo nie je dokázateľné a nemôžem si plne obhájiť. Jednoducho by ma na konferencii, na prednáške či v recenzii na článok rozniesli na kopytách. Nitru nie je možné porovnávať s Mikulčicami. Po prvé povedzme si niečo o týchto centrách v mini skratke.
Staré Město: významná aglomerácia, teoretický Veligrad, asi sídlo arcibiskupstva na čele s Metodom
Mikulčice: významná aglomerácia, hlavné sídlo ozbrojenej slobodnej zložky Moravy
Pohansko: to som sem pridal len tak na ukážku = ide o husto osídlené hradisko dvorcovej zástavby na vtedajšiu dobu moderného štýlu, postavená rýchlo za vlády Rastislava so silným opevnením, dnes už prevládajú názory, že ide o Rastislavovu pevnosť spomínanú v písomných prameňoch
Devín: to neriešme, ide o hradisko so sakrálnou stavbou, toť vše, samozrejme strážna funkcia na sútoku Dunaja a Moravy, obranyschopnosť podtrhujú predsunuté dve opevnenia v Devínskej Novej Vsi
Bratislava: hradisko na ploche dnešného hradu, bazilika, čiže šlo o nejaké významnejšie cirkevné centrum
Nitra: významná aglomerácia, biskupstvo kde sídlil Wiching, sídlo „čakateľov“ na vládu z mojmírovskej dynastie
Pripojením Nitry vzniká Veľká Morava? Veľká Morava je pojem, ktorý zaviedol Konštantín Porfyrogenetos, Frankovia či Rím používali pojem Morava a Moravania. Takže správnejší názov je čisto len Morava, tým odkazujú nie na Nitru a Nitransko, ale na pôvodnú Moravu ako celkové centrum. Je tam hustejšie osídlenie, väčšie sídliská, bohatšie pohrebiská, jednoducho všetko svedčí pre Moravu. 
Čo sa týka tých arabských správ máš tam chybu, neviem odkiaľ máš preklad, ale je chybný. O žiadnom Váb Nít sa tam nepíše. Píše sa tam doslova: „medzi krajinou Pečenehov a krajinou Slovanov je vzdialenosť desať dní cesty. Na jej hranici je mesto, ktoré sa volá Vá íb. Dostaneš sa do ich krajiny cez stepi a neschodné kraje, v ktorých sú pramene vody a husté lesy....“ atď atď...
Vá íb = identifikácia tohto názvu je neistá. Gardíží uvádza tvary Dánítb a Vantít. Nevie sa presne o aké mesto ide, ale bude to niečo za stepou, pravdepodobne na kraji Karpatského oblúka či tam niekde

Správne máš Džirváb. „Má vynikajúce, pevné a vzácne brnenia a mesto, v ktorom sídli, sa volá Džirváb.“
Džirváb = najnovšia interpretácia však nehovorí nič o Veligrade, ale o význame slova ako Múráb čo je Morava
Prečítaj si pramene k dejinám Slovenska a Slovákov II. Tam je presný preklad. Odporúčam. Určite nie ten internetový odkaz čo tam máš. AD FONTES ako hovoril môj starý učiteľ.

Hmmm Mikulčice, ale neboli zakonzervované v jednom momente. Zberalo sa to tam celé storočie. V Nitre ani jej blízkosti nemáš také pohrebiská a ich časti sa zachovali, hroby máme a ani zďaleka sa to nevyrovná Mikulčiciam. Je to niečo diametrálne odlišné ako Bojná. Vyššie som spomínal, Mikulčice bolo „vojenské“ centrum, kde sídlili bohaté elity Moravy. Tak ako ich máš aj na území juhozápadného Slovenska, kde sa objavujú ako okupačné jednotky, ktoré prichádzajú spolu s mojmírovskou dynastiou.

PS: ja tu neznižujem váhu Slovenska, ako keby som bol nejaký lotor, ale proste všetci majú tak obrovské ružové okuliare, že sme boli úplne obermaximálne najsamsuper centrum celej Moravy, Európy, Sveta

Tu sú písomné pramene kde sa spomínajú obyvatelia Moravy a Morava, celkom zaujímavé. Nikde Veľká Morava, to je byzantský názov, ktorý vznikol až pol storočia po zániku Moravy, ale pre danú dobu keď existovala to bolo len buď vo väčšine Morava, Moravania a sem tam sa píše všeobecne o Slovanoch

822: Annales regni Francorum = Marvanorum
817/843: Descriptio civitatum et regionum ad septentrionalem plagam Danubii (tzv. Bavorský geograf) = Marharii
852: Mohučská synoda = Maraensium
873 vzťahuje sa k roku 864: Annales Xantenses = Margos
872: Annales Xantenses = regnum Margorum
871: Libellus de conversione Bagoariorum et Carantanorum = duce Maravorum, Maravi
888/897: Orosius nemned od Alfréda Veľkého = Maroara
Annales Fuldenses = Sclavos Margenses (846/858), Margensium Sclavorum (863), Sclavi Marahenses (871), Sclavos Marahenses (872), Marahensibus (872), Marahensibus Sclavis (873)
Continuatio Ratisbonensis = nuntiis Maravorum (882), contra Maravanos, duce Maravorum gentis (882), ad Maravos (891), terram Maravorum, Maraviam, Maravanis (892), Maravos, Maravanis (893), dux Maravorum, Maravos (894), Maravorum missis (897)
Continuationes Altahenses = Marahabitas (897), gentis Marahensium (898), fines Marahabitarum, terminos Maraborum, ad Marehenses, prius Marahavensis (899), regnum Marahavorum (900), missi Marahavorum, Marahava (901)
Listina kráľa Arnulfa z roku 888 = de Marauorum regno
List Jána VIII z roku 879 = Zvuentapu ... de Maravna (Svätoplukovi z Moravy)
Privilégium Jána VIII z roku 880 = Metod je označený za archipiscopo sancte ecclesie Mrabensis
Petícia bavorského episkopátu z roku 900 = Moraui
Colná tarifa z Raffelstettenu z rokov 904-906 = ad mercatum Marahorum
Reginon z Prumu = Marahensium regna (860), regna Sclavorum (876), Marahensium (889), Marahensium Sclavorum, regnum Marahensium (890), rex Marahensium Sclavorum (894)
Annales Alamannici sa spomína = contra Maravenses, in Maraha, in Maraba
Annales Laubacenses = Maraha (892, 893)
Uff mohol by som ďalej.

Za hrubky sa ospravedlňujem, asi sa ich nájde dosť

+ešte sa vrátim k tej Nitre, keď tak premýšlam, nemá vlastne ani zmysel sa tu o tom rozprávať, či Nitra, či Mikulčice, pretože, každé sídlo malo význam svoj, pre danú oblasť, takže je to fuk, pre územie juhozápadného Slovenska bola Nitra top, jednoznačne


----------



## Satrapold

Ten Váb-Nít nie je chyba a nevycucal som si to ani z prsta - je to preklad od Doc. PhDr. Lubomíra Emil Havlíka, DrSc., ktorý sa napr. v Čechách bežne akceptuje, takže v ČR nemajú žiadny problém interpretovať to ako Nitra, ale u nás zase typický jav - musíme byť pápežskejší ako pápež. Ale aj keď zoberieme ten náš preklad a nebavíme sa o VábNít, tak Dánítb a Vantít - ako sory ale toto je určite bližšie k Nitre a obsahuje práve jej základ Nit, Ntit ako DžirVáb k Morave - tak čo viac chceme. Na tej Nitre sa akosi nezhodneme, ale nevadí, je dobré o tom pokecať. 
Tiež tá Bojná ako refúgium - je to uvedené vo výbornom článku od Hulínka kde rozdeľuje hradiská, ale vtedy, keď to písali, tak ešte výskum Bojnej bol niekde inde ako dnes.
O tej VM si sa nemusel rozpisovať, ja si uvedomujem, že ten pojem je tak trochu umelý, ale napriek tomu ho používam a to hlavne pre to, aby som odlíšil v texte pôvodnú Moravu pred pripojením Nitrianska a Moravu po tomto momente, kedy už hovoríme aj o území Slovenska (aj keď viem, že časť západného Sk patrila k pôvodnej Morave.) O tom, že sa všade uvádzajú Moravani v rôznych formách viem a netreba to riešiť, pohoda. 
Tú pitoresknú stránku o Nákle som neuviedol preto, že by som z nej čerpal text, ale skôr kvoli obrázkom, ktoré som odtiaľ prevzal - a ani s tými nehovorím že sa 100 pro stotožňujem, hlavne tá mapa kde cesta vedie priamo do Nákla, skôr je to zaujímavé na území Sk. 
A že Lotor, hehe veď ja Ťa predsa z ničoho takého nobviňujem, práveže Tvoj thread sa mi veľmi páči a aj on prispieva k uvedomovaniu si našej zaujímavej histórie. To že nemusím zo všetkým súhlasiť je normálne. 
Záverom len toľko - nie som historik, takže si môžem dovoliť byť aj trochu subjektívny (aj keď si myslím, že sa držím dosť pri zemi) a som rád že sa nemusím triasť pri každej vete čo napíšem, či sa to náhodou nebude páčiť nejakému páprdovi ktorý pred 89 učil marxizmus a dnes sa tvári ako objektívny historik. Toť aj výhoda blogovania.


----------



## Colonus sed Nobilis

Neuveritelne vynikajuca diskusia. 
Aurelius, cest ti za tvoje nazory aj pristup k problematike, citim ze vo vedeckej praci to daleko dotiahnes. Tento tvoj thread by si zasluzil samostatnu stranku, okrem teba som nikde na nete nenasiel tak uzasne obrazove prilohy k dejinam nasho regionu, ziaden ani vyznamny historik ci veced sa s tym nenamahal (myslim online zdroje). Prosim, ak by si mal cokolvek nove, daj sem.

Satrapold - ty si Orgon? Ak je to tvoja stranka (Slovanske hradiska), alebo na nu prispievas, tak ta velebim do nebies. Nieco uzasne, skutocne, opat unikat na nasom internetovom nebi. 

K debate:
Ak by sme chceli hodnotit vyznam sidla v ranom stredoveku, ci uzemia, myslim nemozeme na to pozerat nasou optikou. A to sa tyka aj nazvu teritoria.
Dnesna Morava nie je Morava o vnimani bavorskych pisatelov (a to nehovorim o tom, ze oni velakrat pisali o SVOJICH politickych narokoch - teda svojich dejinach a z ich pohladu. Ci korektne, domyslime si sami, nop zial ine zdroje tak rozsiahle nemame). 
Preto sa domnievam, ze:
A/ Dobovy nazov MORAVA (ano, "Velka" je neskorsi nanos z vychodu, na rozlisenie od uzemia juznodunajskej Moravy) je cisto politicko - geograficky a vztahuje sa nielen na povodie rieky Moravy, ale na tzv. centrum (povodie Moravy, stredneho vahu a Nitry vratane bratislavskej brany). Vid napr. nazov Bohemia, Hungaria, Sclavinia atd.
Tento nazov je potrebne chapat ako politicko-geograficku entitu v ponimani BAVOROV, od ktorych prevzali neskor ini. Zda sa, ze len v jedinom pripade samotni bavori rozlisuju medzi Moravanmi a "tiez Moravanmi" ako dvomi etnikami. No aj tu je polemicke ci Moravania bolo mnou spominane centrum alebo len povodie rieky Moravy, a "tiezmorava" bola Nitra, alebo nieco ine (ostrihom? Tisa? Vyhcodne Slovensko?..)
B/ Ak sa pozrieme na vsetky dobove dokumenty, kde sa pise o Morave, pise sa o "celej Morave", teda vratane Nitry, z politickeho hladiska... vid moj bod A/.
Za uvazenie stoji aj tio, ako su "Moravania" oznacovani v pracach Metoda. Hovori tam o Moravanoch? Hovori myslim o nejakych "Slovenoch" (je smiesne to prekladat ako Slovanoch, resp. Slovakoch), Metod tu spomina konktretne etnikum - Slovene, teda ludi ktori ziju na uzemi kde on posobi (dnesna Morava, Panonia a zapadne SLovensko). 
C/ Musime si uvedomit, ze "staty" v ranom stredoveku nemali svoje hlavne sidlo, ved panovnik vyzieral svoje ovecky pol roka tu, pol roka tam. teda Korektne by som nikdy, v ziadnej historickej publikacii nepisal ze hlavne sidlo Moravy bolo Stare mesto, alebo Mikulcice, alebo Nitra. Boli vsetky tri, ak nie aj viac (vratane Bratislavy).
Ak by som predsa zjednodusil, moze sa jednat naozaj o dvojvladie - Mitra - nejake sidlo na rieke Morave (prikilad z Arpadovskej dynastie, ktora mohla tento system prevziat). Iste vsak je, ze pokial sa hovori o sidle Svatopluka, ja viem len o Nitre (ak sa nemylim, z bavorskych zdrojov).
D/ Je evidentne z archeologickych vyskumov, ze aglomeracia Mikulcice - Stare Mesto je nieco uzasne, husto zaludnene a s krasnymi artefaktami vratane niekdajsej nobility. Ale: moze to byt sposobene tym, ze oblast bola zamerana na obchod (obchodne cesty), nieco ako dnesny Hamburg ci Amsterdam. Dalej tym, ze Nitra bola v 8. st. narazove pasmo Avarov, pomoravie bolo uz dalej). A tiez tym, ze v okoli Bratislavy a Nitry sme prekryli starociami povodne osidlenie, ale Mikulcice boli opustene (ved po utoku Madarov??? tam mame dokladovanu kontinuitu v strasnom upadku). No, priznavam, tieto argumenty su slabe.


----------



## Colonus sed Nobilis

K starsej historii nasho uzemia:
Aurelius (a nielen ty, prosim ja ostatnych), velmi by ma zaujimalo, ci niekde v univerzitnych kruhoch ste sa zaujimali aj o tieto otazky:
- Ktore etnikum u nas (myslim tym cele stredne podunajie) ako prve rozpravalo indoeuropskymi jazykmi? resp. etnika? (bol to lengyel?, ci nieco neskorsie?)
- z uzemia Slovenska pozname krasny prvy zelezny atrefakt (asi kontakt s Chatti?)? Kde sa nasiel, ktora kultura to bola, a ako sa na to pozerame, ved dobu zeleznu davame k neskorsiemu obdobiu ako ten artefakt?
- kacirska myslienka: Kultura Myken prisla z nasich oblasti, alebo to bolo naopak? Ako je to s datovanim?
- v ktorom obdobi bola oblast Karpatskeho obluku najvyspelejsia v praveku podla teba? Kedy bola doba, ked z nasho uzemia sla kultura na zapad ako prioritna?
- A najdolezitejsia otazka:
CO SA V DNESNYCH HISTOICKYCH VEDACH UPREDNOSTNUJE VIAC (a ci sa s tym aj ty stotoznujes):
DEMICKA DIFUZIA alebo KULTURNA DIFUZIA? Alebo obe?


----------



## Aurelius

Colonus sed Nobilis said:


> K starsej historii nasho uzemia:
> Aurelius (a nielen ty, prosim ja ostatnych), velmi by ma zaujimalo, ci niekde v univerzitnych kruhoch ste sa zaujimali aj o tieto otazky:
> - Ktore etnikum u nas (myslim tym cele stredne podunajie) ako prve rozpravalo indoeuropskymi jazykmi? resp. etnika? (bol to lengyel?, ci nieco neskorsie?)
> - z uzemia Slovenska pozname krasny prvy zelezny atrefakt (asi kontakt s Chatti?)? Kde sa nasiel, ktora kultura to bola, a ako sa na to pozerame, ved dobu zeleznu davame k neskorsiemu obdobiu ako ten artefakt?
> - kacirska myslienka: Kultura Myken prisla z nasich oblasti, alebo to bolo naopak? Ako je to s datovanim?
> - v ktorom obdobi bola oblast Karpatskeho obluku najvyspelejsia v praveku podla teba? Kedy bola doba, ked z nasho uzemia sla kultura na zapad ako prioritna?
> - A najdolezitejsia otazka:
> CO SA V DNESNYCH HISTOICKYCH VEDACH UPREDNOSTNUJE VIAC (a ci sa s tym aj ty stotoznujes):
> DEMICKA DIFUZIA alebo KULTURNA DIFUZIA? Alebo obe?


Idem od posledného postu 
1) nie, je normálne ak aj v dobe bronzovej opracovali železo, máme niekoľko dokladov, avšak je to ojedinelé, napr keď náhodne narazili na tento kov a spracovali ho, nejaké vplyvy zo stredomoria sú ale tie sú tak nevýrazné, sprostredkované cez ďalších na entú oblastí, ty si asi myslel ten kosák zo studne v gánovciach patriaci otomanskej kultúre, ale ja nie som bronziar čiže ti k tomu moc nepoviem
aj tzv. mykénska vlnovka na keramike je niečo čo sme si nazvali len my, že mykénska vlnovka lebo sa nám to podobná, pri tom to mohlo byť nezávisle na tom vymyslené, samozrejme nejaké kontakty pravdepodobne existovali, však aj argonauti šli cez Dunaj, samozrejme je to len legenda, ale minimálne to ukazuje, že už v dobe bronzovej poznali tam dole Dunaj, minimálne jeho dolný tok, taktiež kultúra bojovníkov tak ako v Mykénach je aj na balkáne a aj u nás, bohužial u nás sme nemali Homéra 
možno by niekto kto sa venuje tomuto obdobiu vedel povedať omnoho viac, presnejšie a aj niečo iné

2) indoeurópania? hmmm, Kelti boli indoeurópania, aj protokelti = halštatská kultúra, v dobe bronzovej šlo tiež asi o indoeurópanov, hmmm že by niekedy v eneolite prišli? neviem... fakt toto nie je otázka na mňa ale typujem ten eneolit

3) kultúra mykén sa vyvýjala na domácom území, z domácich kultúr, čiže žiadne sťahovanie od naších oblastí, bronz sa šíril odtiaľ, samozrejme

4) najvyspelejšia v Európe nebola oblasť karpatského oblúku nikdy, vždy boli vyspelejší na balkáne v starších oblastiach, čím si išiel južnejšie a východnejšie tým väčšie vyspelosť, trochu paradox na dnešnú dobu :-D
ale z pohľadu západu, hmmm neolit, počiatky neolitu, to sme my tu už pestovali obilie, stavali dlhé domy a sídliská pričom na západe ešte stali lovili ako lovci a zberači
dosť vyspelá bola naša oblasť aj v dobe bronzovej (otomanská a maďarovská kultúra) a v dobe halštatskej samozrejme, ale v týchto dobách už existovali v prvom prípade mykénčania, mínojci v Grécku a v druhom Etruskovia v Itálii

5) viac menej obe


----------



## Aurelius

Colonus sed Nobilis said:


> Neuveritelne vynikajuca diskusia.
> Aurelius, cest ti za tvoje nazory aj pristup k problematike, citim ze vo vedeckej praci to daleko dotiahnes. Tento tvoj thread by si zasluzil samostatnu stranku, okrem teba som nikde na nete nenasiel tak uzasne obrazove prilohy k dejinam nasho regionu, ziaden ani vyznamny historik ci veced sa s tym nenamahal (myslim online zdroje). Prosim, ak by si mal cokolvek nove, daj sem.
> 
> Satrapold - ty si Orgon? Ak je to tvoja stranka (Slovanske hradiska), alebo na nu prispievas, tak ta velebim do nebies. Nieco uzasne, skutocne, opat unikat na nasom internetovom nebi.
> 
> K debate:
> Ak by sme chceli hodnotit vyznam sidla v ranom stredoveku, ci uzemia, myslim nemozeme na to pozerat nasou optikou. A to sa tyka aj nazvu teritoria.
> Dnesna Morava nie je Morava o vnimani bavorskych pisatelov (a to nehovorim o tom, ze oni velakrat pisali o SVOJICH politickych narokoch - teda svojich dejinach a z ich pohladu. Ci korektne, domyslime si sami, nop zial ine zdroje tak rozsiahle nemame).
> Preto sa domnievam, ze:
> A/ Dobovy nazov MORAVA (ano, "Velka" je neskorsi nanos z vychodu, na rozlisenie od uzemia juznodunajskej Moravy) je cisto politicko - geograficky a vztahuje sa nielen na povodie rieky Moravy, ale na tzv. centrum (povodie Moravy, stredneho vahu a Nitry vratane bratislavskej brany). Vid napr. nazov Bohemia, Hungaria, Sclavinia atd.
> Tento nazov je potrebne chapat ako politicko-geograficku entitu v ponimani BAVOROV, od ktorych prevzali neskor ini. Zda sa, ze len v jedinom pripade samotni bavori rozlisuju medzi Moravanmi a "tiez Moravanmi" ako dvomi etnikami. No aj tu je polemicke ci Moravania bolo mnou spominane centrum alebo len povodie rieky Moravy, a "tiezmorava" bola Nitra, alebo nieco ine (ostrihom? Tisa? Vyhcodne Slovensko?..)
> B/ Ak sa pozrieme na vsetky dobove dokumenty, kde sa pise o Morave, pise sa o "celej Morave", teda vratane Nitry, z politickeho hladiska... vid moj bod A/.
> Za uvazenie stoji aj tio, ako su "Moravania" oznacovani v pracach Metoda. Hovori tam o Moravanoch? Hovori myslim o nejakych "Slovenoch" (je smiesne to prekladat ako Slovanoch, resp. Slovakoch), Metod tu spomina konktretne etnikum - Slovene, teda ludi ktori ziju na uzemi kde on posobi (dnesna Morava, Panonia a zapadne SLovensko).
> C/ Musime si uvedomit, ze "staty" v ranom stredoveku nemali svoje hlavne sidlo, ved panovnik vyzieral svoje ovecky pol roka tu, pol roka tam. teda Korektne by som nikdy, v ziadnej historickej publikacii nepisal ze hlavne sidlo Moravy bolo Stare mesto, alebo Mikulcice, alebo Nitra. Boli vsetky tri, ak nie aj viac (vratane Bratislavy).
> Ak by som predsa zjednodusil, moze sa jednat naozaj o dvojvladie - Mitra - nejake sidlo na rieke Morave (prikilad z Arpadovskej dynastie, ktora mohla tento system prevziat). Iste vsak je, ze pokial sa hovori o sidle Svatopluka, ja viem len o Nitre (ak sa nemylim, z bavorskych zdrojov).
> D/ Je evidentne z archeologickych vyskumov, ze aglomeracia Mikulcice - Stare Mesto je nieco uzasne, husto zaludnene a s krasnymi artefaktami vratane niekdajsej nobility. Ale: moze to byt sposobene tym, ze oblast bola zamerana na obchod (obchodne cesty), nieco ako dnesny Hamburg ci Amsterdam. Dalej tym, ze Nitra bola v 8. st. narazove pasmo Avarov, pomoravie bolo uz dalej). A tiez tym, ze v okoli Bratislavy a Nitry sme prekryli starociami povodne osidlenie, ale Mikulcice boli opustene (ved po utoku Madarov??? tam mame dokladovanu kontinuitu v strasnom upadku). No, priznavam, tieto argumenty su slabe.


a) áno, je to neskorší nános, ja som to zdôraznil len preto, lebo som si nesprávne myslel, že Satrapold to vníma tak, že pred dobytím Nitry to bola Morava a po dobytí už Veľká Morava, mýlil som sa, on má toho v hlave dosť, mea culpa
vždy to bola Morava, samozrejme, ako štát, štátny celok bol nazývaný Morava, tým odkazom na Moravu som myslel, že už proste nevnímali Nitru ako niečo oddelené, že v podstate ak by si Frankovi povedal že si z Nitry, tak on povie aaaa takže ty si z Moravy (ako štátneho celku), obyvateľstvo nebolo rozlišované, písalo sa o Moravanoch

b) o Slovenoch sa vedie diskusia, to je nevyriešené, preto to nepoužívam, kým sa to nevyrieši, na to sú tu iní a ja sa do toho nezapájam, je to na nich :-D
tiež sa rieši diskusia o tom či Moravania sú všetci obyvatelia alebo či len slobodní obyvatelia alebo či sú Moravania len vedúca časť spoločnosti, kým sa toto všetko vyrieši ešte to potrvá dlhú dobu 

c) nemali, hlavným mestom mohlo byť aj Ducové, keď tam prišlo knieža, kniežatá v tej dobe cestovali a presúvali sa po ríši, tak ako napr. Karol Veľký, to bolo typické, dá sa len hovoriť o centrách, ktoré mali nejaký význam a zhromažďovalo sa tam buď najviac bohatstva = obchod, sídlo elít, alebo obyvateľstva = obchod, remeslá atď., kostoly = regionálne cirkevné centrum, biskupstvo, arcibiskupstvo
čo sa týka sídla Svätopluka, jedno z vysvetlení je aj to, že sa tam práve dlhšiu dobu zdržoval, to máš ako z Karolom Veľkým, o ktorom sa tiež píše, že jeho sídlom je to a potom o par rokov, jeho sídlo je to a potom to, samozrejme Nitra je logický výber, lebo vo východnej časti to bolo najväčšie sídlo aaa nedá sa úplne hovoriť o dvojvládí, ani v Uhorsku to nebolo dvojvládie, panovník na západe bol nadriadený tomu čo sídlil na východe, tak ako v Uhorsku na juhu bol nadriadený tomu na severe

d) Mikulčice je sídlo bohatých elít, hmmm v Bratislave ani nie, tie rekonštrukcie čo som videl z obdobia včasného stredoveku sú vymyslené, v Bratislave máš v celku dosť dobre zachované vrstvy aj napriek výstavbe neskoršieho mesta, máš tam laténsku vrstvu, máš aj nálezy z včasného stredoveku, a nebolo tu až tak veľké osídlenie, v Bratislave to bola hlavne tá akropola hradu čo bolo osídlené. Potom máš niečo v podhradí a v meste ale nie je toho veľa, laténu je omnoho viac
Nitra je zničená, ale dokážeš nájsť fragmenty osídlenia z ktorých si dokážeš predstaviť zvyšok, aspoň má človek potom ako-takú predstavu, samozrejme nie je to úplné, ale aspoň niečo, aj to je plus


----------



## Aurelius

Satrapold said:


> Ten Váb-Nít nie je chyba a nevycucal som si to ani z prsta - je to preklad od Doc. PhDr. Lubomíra Emil Havlíka, DrSc., ktorý sa napr. v Čechách bežne akceptuje, takže v ČR nemajú žiadny problém interpretovať to ako Nitra, ale u nás zase typický jav - musíme byť pápežskejší ako pápež. Ale aj keď zoberieme ten náš preklad a nebavíme sa o VábNít, tak Dánítb a Vantít - ako sory ale toto je určite bližšie k Nitre a obsahuje práve jej základ Nit, Ntit ako DžirVáb k Morave - tak čo viac chceme. Na tej Nitre sa akosi nezhodneme, ale nevadí, je dobré o tom pokecať.
> Tiež tá Bojná ako refúgium - je to uvedené vo výbornom článku od Hulínka kde rozdeľuje hradiská, ale vtedy, keď to písali, tak ešte výskum Bojnej bol niekde inde ako dnes.
> O tej VM si sa nemusel rozpisovať, ja si uvedomujem, že ten pojem je tak trochu umelý, ale napriek tomu ho používam a to hlavne pre to, aby som odlíšil v texte pôvodnú Moravu pred pripojením Nitrianska a Moravu po tomto momente, kedy už hovoríme aj o území Slovenska (aj keď viem, že časť západného Sk patrila k pôvodnej Morave.) O tom, že sa všade uvádzajú Moravani v rôznych formách viem a netreba to riešiť, pohoda.
> Tú pitoresknú stránku o Nákle som neuviedol preto, že by som z nej čerpal text, ale skôr kvoli obrázkom, ktoré som odtiaľ prevzal - a ani s tými nehovorím že sa 100 pro stotožňujem, hlavne tá mapa kde cesta vedie priamo do Nákla, skôr je to zaujímavé na území Sk.
> A že Lotor, hehe veď ja Ťa predsa z ničoho takého nobviňujem, práveže Tvoj thread sa mi veľmi páči a aj on prispieva k uvedomovaniu si našej zaujímavej histórie. To že nemusím zo všetkým súhlasiť je normálne.
> Záverom len toľko - nie som historik, takže si môžem dovoliť byť aj trochu subjektívny (aj keď si myslím, že sa držím dosť pri zemi) a som rád že sa nemusím triasť pri každej vete čo napíšem, či sa to náhodou nebude páčiť nejakému páprdovi ktorý pred 89 učil marxizmus a dnes sa tvári ako objektívny historik. Toť aj výhoda blogovania.


Havlík, známe to meno , jasné, to je už trochu staršie, preto radšej treba novšie veci pozerať, ono ja keď používam starú literatúru, už z nej vyberám len to čo sa nezmenilo, alebo jedine ako dejiny bádania kde popisujem zmeny názorov na danú problematiku a jej vývoj, či kto sa čomu venoval. So staršou literatúrou je problém, preto radšej odporúčam nečerpať z literatúry staršej ako 20 rokov, niekedy je to ešte menej, u Slovanov sa za posledných 20 rokov veľa zmenilo, je to dosť dynamické
Pri arabských Slovách niekedy nejde o podobnosť, ale význam, ktorý treba vysvetliť

Hulínkov článok sa moc necituje. Spravil tam zopár chýb. Ja z neho vyberám len zoznam, hlavne odtiaľ neber informácie o Svätom Jury-Neštich, bo tam čerpal od Kraskovskej myslím, a jej názory už boli prekonané, bohužial ich použil, čo už. K Svätému Juru radšej Júliusa Vaváka, ten tam teraz vedie výskum a pravidelne publikuje. To je k článku z roku 2004.
Čo sa týka článku 2008, už si nepamätám či svoje tvrdenia opravil.

Ok, prepáč, jj chápem, chceš to odlíšiť, ok, ja len aby si potom laický človek nemyslel, že sa niečo zrazu zmenilo vo vnímaní Moravy, že keď potom bola Veľká Morava a pred tým len Morava. Ale tak ono sa pojem Veľká Morava používa, už sme jaksik nejak prijali všade


----------



## Satrapold

Colonus, ináč keď máš záujem o archeológiu odporúčam Ti aj túto veľmi zaujímavú stránku: https://sites.google.com/site/archeostudysk/home Spravila to jedna babena - študentka archeológie ako pomôcku pre štúdium a sú tam zhrnuté mnohé články ktoré predtým riešili v skupine na FB - je to veľmi dobré. A vďaka za pochvalu hradiskovej stránky, pozitívne reakcie ma vždy potešia.


----------



## Satrapold

Dík, to o tom Jure som si všimol aj ja - nakoniec na hradiskovej stránke, kde je článok o Jure mám zapracované práve najnovšie výskumy od pána Vaváka a v článku o rozdelení hradísk, ktorý vychádza z toho Hulínkovho aj ja sám upozorňujem na to, že práve Neštich je na tom trochu inak ako píšu títo chalani a odkazujem tam na Vaváka - som rád že nie som jediný komu to napadlo.


----------



## Colonus sed Nobilis

Satrapold - uzasna stranka, dakujem ti velmi pekne. Hanbim sa, ze tu stranku Archeostudy som dosial nepoznal. Ale tvoja je genialna - Slovanske hradiska som uz davno poznal a obdivoval, ako si dokazal dat dohromady tolko materialu a velmi kvalitnou formou ich spristupnit verejnosti. 

Aurelius, mozno na teba - co si myslis o vplyve nadalpskych Keltov na protorimsku risu? Boli take nazory (v archeologii napr. podobnost bojovej helmy), v archeogenetike sa predpoklada prienik jedneho haplotypu R1b1b2 zo severu dolu pod Alpy v korelacii s rozmachom Rima a zanikom Etruskov)?

A este k tym predmykencom - naozaj teda nie je tok populacie a kultury zo severu na juh? Su nejake publikacie o tom u nas?
Ospravedlnujem sa za naivne otazky, aby som tu nebol len nicitel threadu, skusim pohladat tiez nejake obrazky a ak zvladnem, tiez by som s dovolenim to dal sem neskor.


----------



## Aurelius

Colonus sed Nobilis said:


> Satrapold - uzasna stranka, dakujem ti velmi pekne. Hanbim sa, ze tu stranku Archeostudy som dosial nepoznal. Ale tvoja je genialna - Slovanske hradiska som uz davno poznal a obdivoval, ako si dokazal dat dohromady tolko materialu a velmi kvalitnou formou ich spristupnit verejnosti.
> 
> Aurelius, mozno na teba - co si myslis o vplyve nadalpskych Keltov na protorimsku risu? Boli take nazory (v archeologii napr. podobnost bojovej helmy), v archeogenetike sa predpoklada prienik jedneho haplotypu R1b1b2 zo severu dolu pod Alpy v korelacii s rozmachom Rima a zanikom Etruskov)?
> 
> A este k tym predmykencom - naozaj teda nie je tok populacie a kultury zo severu na juh? Su nejake publikacie o tom u nas?
> Ospravedlnujem sa za naivne otazky, aby som tu nebol len nicitel threadu, skusim pohladat tiez nejake obrazky a ak zvladnem, tiez by som s dovolenim to dal sem neskor.


vieme že Kelti do Itálie prenikli, takže tam museli zanechať aj stopy v DNA, keďže tam poznásilňovali ženy, žili tam dlhé storočia, Kelti z Itálie odchádzajú až v 2. stor. pred Kr.
Inak pozor na DNA, DNA neurčuje etnicitu ani nič také, DNA sa ťažko skúma, čím viac sa s tým pracuje, tým väčšie problémy nastávajú, DNA má veľkú výhodu zistiť napr. na pohrebisku kto je s kým príbuzný, koho je syn, dcéra, kto sú jeho deti a tak zistiť napr. spôsob rozmiestnenia hrobov, koľko generácií tam je, či ide o rodinné pohrebisko
na skúmanie DNA musíš mať štastie, správnu oblasť, náhodu, atď
keby si pozrel DNA Keltov v Európe, tak zistíš, že to bola spleť rôznych etník, ktoré však prijali jeden jazyk, jednu kultúru, takže v tomto ti moc DNA nepomôže

Nie je potvrdený tok populácie, DNA nemáš ako zistiť (žiarový rítus). Poviem takto: máme u nás kultúru napr. ktorá sa v mladšej dobe bronzovej zdvihla a zmizla, niekam odišla, ale kam? nikde v okolí nie sú dôkazi že by sa usadila práve tam, žiadne pohyby, ale zničení neboli lebo ich sídliská nie sú vypálené ale opustené, proste sa niekam pobrali a my nevieme čo sa s nimi ďalej stalo, čo sa týka Grécka, tam došlo k posunu Dórov, to boli kultúry na hranici s mykénskou


----------



## Aurelius

Satrapold said:


> Colonus, ináč keď máš záujem o archeológiu odporúčam Ti aj túto veľmi zaujímavú stránku: https://sites.google.com/site/archeostudysk/home Spravila to jedna babena - študentka archeológie ako pomôcku pre štúdium a sú tam zhrnuté mnohé články ktoré predtým riešili v skupine na FB - je to veľmi dobré. A vďaka za pochvalu hradiskovej stránky, pozitívne reakcie ma vždy potešia.


inak jo, táto stránka je dobrá  hlavne na študijné účely, sú tam veci pridávané študentami archeológie, dočítaš sa tam kopu vecí 
ale rypnem si :-D: doba sťahovania národov nie je stredovek ako to tam má, ale v podstate je to jedno


----------



## Aurelius

http://www.webnoviny.sk/slovensko/letna-skola-archeologie-budu-zauca/383396-clanok.html


----------



## Satrapold

Ľudská obeta na Keltskom Havránku


----------



## Satrapold

Teda to pridávanie fotiek fakt nechápem


----------



## futuros

Satrapold said:


> Teda to pridávanie fotiek fakt nechápem


Lebo máš prehodené tagy IMG a URL. A keď sa na to pozrieš, tak logiku tam nájdeš. PS: Tag URL v kombinácii s IMG môžeš využiť ak chceš urobiť z obrázka odkaz. Inak ho nemusíš vôbec používať.


----------



## hradisce

Dakujem za presnu informaciu.


----------



## Satrapold

Včera som sa bol po dlhšej dobe pozrieť do archeo múzea SNM v Blave a mám s toho trochu zmiešané pocity. Na jednej strane je to vizuálne celkom zaujímavo spracované, vyzerá to lepšie než to staré múzeum so vstupným 10 Sk (alebo taká nejaká smiešna suma to bola keď som tambol pred pár rokmi ešte pred prerábkou). Na druhej strane:

1. Na to, že je to archeo múzeum pri SNM by som čakal oveľa rozsiahlejšiu výstavu, proste podľa mňa je tam tých exponátov strašne málo
2. Popisy k exponátom sú veľmi povrchné - vo vitríne máš povedzme 30 predmetov a k ním je iba všeobecný popis napr. železné nástroje. Keď chceš vedieť čo je to za nástroj a hlavne kde sa našiel konkrétny kus, tak nezistíš. 
3. Nemáš sa tam koho spýtať. Tie dve rozkysnuté a tetky (jedna z nich aj dosť neochotná) čo tam sedia nevedia o exponátoch povedať nič bližšie a nedajú Ti ani písomného sprievodcu kde by boli jednotlivé vystavené kusy popísané
4. Absencia akejkoľvek archeo literatúry (okrem zborníka SNM). Tak toto naozaj nepochopím. Na jednej strane sa sťažujú ako na nič nemajú peniaze a na druhej sú neni schopní urobiť nič pre to aby aspoň trochu zarobili. Archeo literatúra existuje, ale pre bežného smrteľníka ako som ja, je problém ju zohnať. A pýtam sa: Kde inde sa má predávať, keď nie na recepcii archeo múzea? Vrchol všetkého je, že kníh o karpatských nemcoch a o kultúre maďarov na slovensku tam je kopa na predaj (v tej budove je totiž okrem archeo aj múzeum KN a M na Slovensku. Ja to proste nepochopím.
5. V múzeu je okrem iného archeo knižnica SNM, ktorá by mala byť v rámci múzea prístupná pre záujemcov. Pýtam sa tej super milej a ochotnej tety, že ako je tá knižnica otvorená a či tam môžem niekedy príjsť aj ja (samozrejme som ani vo sne nemyslel že by bola otvorená v nedeľu) a zase od tety bolo len hľadanie dôvodov, prečo a ako sa to nedá.
6 Z toho ničoho čo tam mali na predaj som si dal vyložiť aspoň tie zborníky SNM (podotýkam, že ich tam ani nemajú vystavené, priznala ich až keď som sa priamo pýtal, či tam nemajú ani len to) tak som mal pocit že teta mi robí ich vyložením z poličky na pult neskutočnú službu za ktorú by som jej mal byť nesmierne vďačný. 
7. Mimochodom v múzeu som bol viac ako hodinu a clý tento čas som tam bol jediný záujemca. 

Čo dodať ... je mi z toho trochu smutno ...


----------



## Satrapold

*Slovanské hradiská v Nemecku !!!*

http://slawenburgen.npage.de/


----------



## freeinko

No Gero, Gero  zaujimave ;D


----------



## Mortty

Zdravím, musím uznať že tento Thread je fakt super, od nápadov a myšlienok až po toľko nazhromáždených obrázkov a faktov.

Mal by som ale malú otázku, ako to bolo s tedajšou vierou slovanov/praslovanov. Našiel som zopár kníh ako:
Bohové dávnych slovanú- Martin Pitro, Petr Vokáč
Encyklopedia slovanskych bohu a mytu- Naďa profantova, Martin Profant
Svět slovanskych bohú- Zdeněk Váňa
Víra Slovanu- Magdalena Beranova
Ale neviem ci su dôveryhodé kedze takmer v kazdej je to popísané inak. Tak by som sa chcel opýtat na nejaký dobrá zdroj. Dobredu dakujem za odpoved.


----------



## didinko

Niečo o viere strých Slovenov sa dozvieš aj v knihe Návrat Slovenov od Miroslava Švického.


----------



## Satrapold

Dobrovolníci, ktorí sami budujú vlastnými silami archeoskanzen http://www.rodolesie.sk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=115&Itemid=52


----------



## hradisce

Sú v odborných kruhoch známe nejake nové informácie týkajúce sa obdobia od príchodu Slovanov po koniec Veľkej Moravy, hlavne od Pribinu smerom do minulosti? 
Preštudoval som už skoro všetko bežne dostupné v knižniciach a na internete / som úplný laik s technickým vzdelaním v preddôchodkovom veku a histórii sa venujem len v poslednom čase /. 
Nejako som sa ale zasekol. Poradíte niečo?


----------



## Satrapold

Pozerali ste Hulínek D. Štefanovičová T.: Bitka pri Bratislave v roku 907 a jej význam pre vývoj stredného Podunajska, SAHI 2008 ? Neviem či vyšlo niečo lepšie a aktuálnejšie. Od smrti Sama nemáme takmer žiadne písomné zmienky - aspoň pokiaľ ja viem až do konca 8. storočia kedy sa začínajú znovu spomínať "naši" Slovania hlavne v súvislosti s vazalstvom voči Franskej ríši a v súvislosti s problémami ktoré spôsobovali Avarom koncom 8. st. V 30. rokoch 9. st. už máme Pribinu a spol.


----------



## hradisce

*Dakujem*

Dakujem za tip a usmernenie. To je presne to co potrebujem. Obcas postrcit. Bol by som velmi rad, keby si mi tykal, uz lutujem, ze som prezradil svoj vek ,ale povazoval som to vtedy za potrebne, aby bol obraz o mojich moznostiach. Najradsej by som chodil na prednasky historie ( studium uz nie lebo som si skoro isty, ze by som dnes ani nezmaturoval). 
Cital som len jeden clanok z tejto publikacie - a to bol iba vyvoj nazorov slovenskych a madarskych historikov a to bola chyba, lebo ostatne clanky som uz nehladal. Ja este neviem vzdy presne rozlisit, ktore nazory su tie "prave" a rozhodujuce. Skoro kazdy historik a archeolog ma iny nazor na niektore udalosti. Prikladom je prepis rozhovorov v ceskom rozhlase, kde boli Profantova, Trestik, Galuska a Klanica diskutovali na temu Velka Morava.

Este by som mal par otazok:
- z akych zdrojom je, ze Nitrianske kniezatsvo bolo mojmirovskym udelom.
Ja som na to nikde nenarazil. Iba ako na konstatovanie.
- ked pozeravam na mapu, tak sa mi zda, ze Bojna je v smere k Pobedimu
postavena tak akosi nepriatelsky. Bol vobec Pobedim sucastou Nitriaskeho 
kniezatstva? Ake su sucasne nazory na mocenske rozdelenie uzemia 
Slovenska v tom obdobi?
- vraj sa ma znovu otvarat pobedimske nalezisko, ak ano tak co budu znovu 
skumat, ci hladat?

Vie, ze je toho vela.
A este raz dakujem.


----------



## Satrapold

žiaľ, Aurélius už moc toto vlákno neudržiava pri živote, zrejme už nemá moc čas. Skúste si pozrieť stránku o hradiskách www.hradiska.sk - tam je mnoho informácií a je tam odkaz na Facebookovú skupinu k hradiskám, kde je aktuálne viac ako 100 ľudí - tam sa preberajú aj takéto resp. podobné otázky.


----------



## Satrapold

Neviem ci to udelne kniezatstvo je uvedene v nejakom pisomnom zdroji takto vyslovne,ale v kazdom pripade realny stav bol taky ze v Nitre sidlil Svatopluk v case ked Morave vladol Rastislav. Potom nezanedbatelne je aj to ze Nitra bola aj udelnym kniezatstvom prvych Arpadovcov a ti skoro vsetky tieto principy iba prevzali z tradicie Velkej Moravy.
Ta Bojna je tak postavena nie kvoli Pobedimu,ale proste preto,ze zrejme ocakavali utok zo zapadu (mozno Moravanov,neskor snad Frankov. Ja si myslim ze Pobedim bol sucastou. Skor by smesa mali zamerat na liniu severne od Trencina,kde zrejme zil iny kmen (typicka slovenska smola,ze prave jeho nazov nemame dolozeny v pramenoch. Sidlo mal zrejme v Divinke. Ze to bol iny kmen velmi naznacuju mohyly z 9. storocia,ktore sa tu pouzivaly este dlho potom ako v nitriansku sa pochovavalo kostrovo.


----------



## vlaDyka

Myslim ze aktualny diel ceskej TV relacie na *Historie.cs*, venovanej *Keltom* (i ked teriotorialne v Cesku) moze istymi tezami prispiet pre teritorium slovenske.

"_Keltové. Byli tu u nás, ale záhadně a sporně. Zanechali zde svá oppida, ale na prapodivných místech. Keltové a keltománie bez romantiky a příkras_."

http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/porady/10150778447-historie-cs/?backaddr=search&tipy=1


----------



## vlaDyka

news:
*V Čiernych Kľačanoch našli pravekú osadu*

"_Osadu starú 7000 rokov sa podarilo objaviť v Čiernych Kľačanoch v okrese Zlaté Moravce. Pochádza z doby kamennej - neolitu, teda približne z roku 5000 pred naším letopočtom._!

zdroj / viac na :
http://www.obnova.sk/clanok/v-ciernych-klacanoch-nasli-praveku-osadu


----------



## hradisce

Zaujimavy prispevok k pôvodu starých Slovákov.

http://m.sme.sk/?cl=6752935


----------



## marish

^^ vskutku zaujimavy... ono sa to uz dlhsie v kuloaroch tusilo. :cheers:


----------



## futuros

hradisce said:


> Zaujimavy prispevok k pôvodu starých Slovákov.
> 
> http://m.sme.sk/?cl=6752935


Ťažko hneď určiť či mystifikácia je príspevkom.

ps: to, že použitie špecializácie slováka (tj. aký slovák, napr. starý slovák, večne neusmiaty slovák, ...) na osobu ktorá vznikla ešte pred vznikom slováka, že nesprávne (semantic error, resp. chyba významu), je teraz vedlajšie.


----------



## Wizzard

futuros said:


> Ťažko hneď určiť či mystifikácia je príspevkom.
> 
> ps: to, že použitie špecializácie slováka (tj. aký slovák, napr. starý slovák, večne neusmiaty slovák, ...) na osobu ktorá vznikla ešte pred vznikom slováka, že nesprávne (semantic error, resp. chyba významu), je teraz vedlajšie.


Prvý apríl, rovnaký ako minulý rok.


----------



## futuros

Wizzard said:


> Prvý apríl, rovnaký ako minulý rok.


Ech, to mám za to mudrovanie. :hammer:


----------



## Satrapold

http://www.hradiska.sk/2012/10/nakreslite-pre-nas-hradisko.html


----------



## hradisce

Satrapold, 
dakujem za napravu chuti po tom mojom preslape s povodom Slovanov. Nepozrel som si datum. Prvy april nepusti.


----------



## Satrapold

je to trápny a opakovaný vtip od smetiarov. Kvalitný článok o dejinách slovanov nie sú schopní dať, ale radšej iba zosmiešňujú.


----------



## hradisce

Navštívil som nitriansky hrad, katedrálu sv. Emeráma a Diecézne múzeum. Dlho som sa chystal na túto cestu a spojil som ju aj s návštevou knižnice archeologického ústavu.
Na hrade a v katedrále sa pracovalo, chystajú sa na oslavy Cyrila a Metoda.
Pod hradom bola vykopaná hlboká sonda, chlapci tam odokryli nejaké múry.
Akosi mi chýba vládna propagácia tejto udalosti. Možno by to chcelo zase nejakú kontroverznú sochu a hneď bude publicity dosť...

Najviac ma zaujímala reliéfna plastika zobrazujúca postavu sediacu na veži kostola.
Čítal som o nej už dávnejšie a tak som ju chcel vidieť naživo a dúfal som, že stretnem
niekoho, čo mi podá informácie. 
Narazil som na ňu už dávnejšie – u Petra Ratkoša: „ pomník neznámeho nitrianskeho kňaza (?) spred roku 907... základom je nitrianska rotundovitá stavba z r. 828 a loď z roku 880“.

Ing. Mencl „ tento obraz bol na pečatiach nitrianskej kapituly ešte v roku 1271. „

Mohol by to vraj byť sám Metod.










Neviete o tom niečo bližšie?


----------



## Schipol

Krásny článok o Uhorsku, fakt stojí za prečítanie:
http://paulicka.blog.sme.sk/c/175469/Slovaci-a-Madari.html


----------



## Schipol

*Milióny eur na nové prístroje: Nitrianski archeológovia budú pracovať so špičkovým vybavením!
*

http://nitra.dnes24.sk/miliony-eur-...a-budu-pracovat-so-spickovym-vybavenim-165972


----------



## Amrafel

*Bratislava s patinou antického mesta*



> Je objaviteľkou pokladov obrovskej hodnoty, naposledy zlatých keltských mincí. Pred tromi rokmi sa podieľala na odkrývaní základov stavieb, ktoré potvrdili prítomnosť starých Rimanov na Bratislavskom hrade už pred zlomom letopočtov.
> 
> Dnes vo výskume pokračuje a rozmýšľa, ako túto i ďalšie archeologické lokality na juhozápadnom Slovensku zviditeľniť v rámci medzinárodného projektu Dunajská hranica Rímskej ríše (Danube Limes Brand). Margaréta Musilová z Mestského ústavu ochrany pamiatok v Bratislave.


http://zurnal.pravda.sk/rozhovory/clanok/304884-bratislava-s-patinou-antickeho-mesta/

Naozaj skvelý rozhovor! :cheers:


----------



## Schipol

*Bratia Česi? Alebo ako to bolo naozaj. . .*

http://filmstudio.blog.pravda.sk/2014/06/12/bratia-cesi-alebo-ako-to-bolo-naozaj/


----------



## MarkyO

Schipol said:


> *Bratia Česi? Alebo ako to bolo naozaj. . .*
> 
> http://filmstudio.blog.pravda.sk/2014/06/12/bratia-cesi-alebo-ako-to-bolo-naozaj/


neskutocna demagogia :-( autorovi jednoznacne chyba hlbsi pohlad do problematiky, zamerne si vybera len niektore fakty a o objektivite tu nemoze byt ani rec...


----------



## potkanX

pripomina mi to casy tyzdennika zmena zo zaciatku 90tych rokov. holt, asi sa vzdy najde dost pacientov, ktori budu verit, ze za ich neuspechy mozu vzdy ini.


----------



## ejo

Slovenska televizia natocila dokumentarny film *Misia bratov Konštantína a Metoda*

http://www.rtvs.sk/tv.programmes.detail/archive/6356?date=02.07.2014#


----------



## bernolak

Ahojte. Chcel by som sa spýtať na váš názor. Je toto skamenelina? Vyzerá to presvedčivo


----------



## Schipol

*Archeologické výskumy pokračujú: Postupne rekonštruujú vývoj Nitrianskeho hradu*

http://nitra.dnes24.sk/archeologick...-rekonstruuju-vyvoj-nitrianskeho-hradu-182385


----------

